# Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Disclaimer: I have not landed in Australia yet and I am still looking for a job. But I am doing some thorough research on finding job as a migrant. So I decided to share my experiences and findings with you.

*Everyday I will post 1 or more tips*. Please let me know if I misunderstood anything or going to the wrong direction. Hope all of you will participate. For newcomers: read all the tips one by one, do not miss anything.

*Tip 1: Knowing the Present Job Market*
I have seen many people (specially newcomers) in the forum ask about the present job situation (in their field) in Australia. Nobody in the forum (including the people who have the similar skill-set) can answer that question. Besides job market situation change every now and then.

*So the easy way to know about the job market is:*

(1) Go to Seek.com : Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitement site.

(2) Search with your skill set. *Be very specific about the key words. Consider only your latest (last 3~5 years) experience.* (eg. C#, System Administrator, Life Science, Human Resource Manager, Mining)

(3) Now you will see plenty of job advertisements listed on the seek page. But to be truthful, despite the keyword match, not all of these jobs will be suitable for you. So carefully check all the requirements / criteria described in the job description. Then you will find how limited your option becomes. Trust me, no recruiters will call you, if your cover letter (and resume) does not match more than 80~90%.

(4) So, now you know the market situation. Keep searching, at least once a day. And start doing that from the day you apply for the visa. *After following the job market for 1 month, you will have a clear idea on your standing in Australia's job market.*

(5) *Now it is time to make a syllabus*. Based on your findings, you already know that, you cannot apply for some of the jobs only because you do not fulfil some minor criteria. So start studying about them (if possible with some hands on experience at your current work place).


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Upcoming daily feeds: *

*Tip 2: Love ExpatForum; Be an Active Forumer:* How to get the best from this resourceful forum. Get and give back.
*Tip 3: Make LinkedIn your Facebook:* How to use the LinkedIn as a powerful networking and learning tool.
*Tip 4: Make a Cover Letter that stands out:* How important it is to write a great Cover Letter.
*Tip 5: Make a Resume that stands out:* How important it is to write a great Resume.
*Tip 6: Interview Experience:* I will write my experience on a skype interview that I have participated few days back.
*Tip 7: Mindset of Australian Recruiters / Employers:* Based on my Internet research
....
....
....


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Disclaimer: I have not landed in Australia yet and I am still looking for a job. But I am doing some thorough research on finding job as a migrant. So I decided to share my experiences and findings with you.
> 
> *Everyday I will post 1 or more tips*. Please let me know if I misunderstood anything or going to the wrong direction. Hope all of you will participate. For newcomers: read all the tips one by one, do not miss anything.
> 
> ...




Hi Tirupoty,

While your advice is partially correct, if one was go to by Seek.com and other such portals, most of the 'skilled' migrants would have got multiple jobs within the first few months of arrival, which is apparently not the case. People are struggling to find even one job. Hope you understand what I mean. I wish if the job market could be assessed positively though job portals some day.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Hello kettlerope,
Thank you so much for your insight. And you are 100% correct. The job listings in the job sites never represent the actual scenario and it is very difficult for us to know the actual situation.

However, I wrote this tip only for those who are confused about the current market trend. If they follow Seek for a month, they can make a map of the usual skill-criteria in their field.

Besides I also believe, SEEK does have a good credibility and that is how it became the no. 1 job site in Australia. Based on my communication with some Australian friends / ex-colleagues, all of them have suggested me to keep checking in Seek.com.

To me, getting a job depends on many factors. You have to be in the *right place at the right time with right preparation and right direction*.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Hello kettlerope,
> Thank you so much for your insight. And you are 100% correct. The job listings in the job sites never represent the actual scenario and it is very difficult for us to know the actual situation.
> 
> However, I wrote this tip only for those who are confused about the current market trend. If they follow Seek for a month, they can make a map of the usual skill-criteria in their field.
> ...


I read somewhere that 80% of the jobs are never advertised.
They may be filled through references/ internal postings/ referrals/ etc
But this is not a deterrent for us to stop applying on portals.
We need to make the most of what's available..
Apart from Seek, which is the most popular, I find Careerone also to be good, not sure about the ranking.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> I read somewhere that 80% of the jobs are never advertised.
> They may be filled through references/ internal postings/ referrals/ etc
> But this is not a deterrent for us to stop applying on portals.
> We need to make the most of what's available..
> Apart from Seek, which is the most popular, I find Careerone also to be good, not sure about the ranking.


You are right. I have also heard somewhere that 80% jobs are not advertised. And that is why networking is the key. But for new migrants, it is not that easy. Besides, recruiters never contact us promptly as we do not have any local experience. That is why job portals are major source of information for our situation.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Tip 2: Love ExpatForum; Be an Active Forumer*

Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips

*Tip 2: Love ExpatForum; Be an Active Forumer*

Thank God, we have such a wonderful forum. Here are the tips on how to get the best out of this forum:

*1. Use the advanced search feature:* Do it as much as you can. You can get many important information and experiences of senior migrants. Our seniors have been so generous to share their experience in this forum. All we have to do is search them with proper keyword (eg. resume, cover letter, job, interview) and read them carefully.

*I have summarised some old forum posts which seems to cover many aspects of job search in Australia. Please check the attachment. Do not miss anything.​*
*2. Subscribe to ALL the Relevant Threads:* Never forget to subscribe to all the important threads so that you do not miss any thing. This will let you know the present situation from the field. Learn from other people's experience and get a head start in your job search.

*3. Read Different Views:* There are many different views in the forum: positive, negative and neutral. Get your lesson from all of them. The positive and optimistic views will give you the energy to fight for a good job. On the other hand the pragmatic opinions will help you to understand the reality and take better preparation.

*4. Give Back:* This wonderful forum has been built on the basis of mutual respect and attitude to help others. So whenever you can, give back what you have got. Share your experience and help others to find solutions to their problem.


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips
> 
> Tip 2: Love ExpatForum; Be an Active Forumer
> 
> ...


Subscribed


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Tip 3: Make LinkedIn your Facebook*

Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips

*Tip 3: Make LinkedIn your Facebook*


*LinkedIn is one of the most important tools for networking and job hunting specially for new comers. Here's why:*

>> Most of the recruitments are done on the basis of who you know, not what you know. So networking is very important.
>> You will find all the recruitment agents in LinkedIn. You can send them message and request them to take a look at your profile.
>> It is an amazing tool for branding yourself. Make a good profile and enhance your online presence in a positive way.
>> Many jobs are advertised via LinkedIn. Unlike seek.com most of them are posted directly by the employers (not the recruiters).
>> You may add people from your professional area. Interact with them, get some suggestions, follow their activities. If possible submit your resume to them for any possible interview opportunity via employee referral.
>> You may join some groups where people talk about job hunting, interviews and other job search related stuffs.


*Here's the Check list for building a wonderful LinkedIn Profile:*

>> Make a custom URL with your name
>> Choose an effective headline (You may write your PR and Job-seeking status)
>> Upload a good professional (formal) photo. _Make sure you are looking your best._
>> Must write a good summary (with bullet points, less text, specific and highlighting only most recent experience) with your (1) Key Achievements (if possible with numbers) (2) Key Skills. Remember most of the people will only read the summary to make the first impression.
>> Make sure people can easily see your email address, phone no, skype ID, PR Status, Relocation date, job-seeking intention from your profile
>> Write in detail about all your job experiences, projects, publications, awards. Use multimedia wherever you can: relevant pictures, slides, videos.
>> Collect good recommendations for all jobs from your former colleagues and project leaders. Endorsement of skills also look good on the profile
>> Write some articles on your area of expertise and share with others. You may also share other people's writings. Whatever you share, keep in mind that it has to be professional and create a positive impression on you.
>> There are many websites/articles that advise on how to make good LinkedIn profile: read as much as you can and take lessons. In addition to that, take inspiration from the good profiles of other people in your field.


*Most Imporantly*

Everyday use LinkedIn like facebook. Enhance your network. Interact with others: send messages, like their activities, ask questions in groups, share good contents and keep polishing the profile.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> I read somewhere that 80% of the jobs are never advertised.
> They may be filled through references/ internal postings/ referrals/ etc
> But this is not a deterrent for us to stop applying on portals.
> We need to make the most of what's available..
> Apart from Seek, which is the most popular, I find Careerone also to be good, not sure about the ranking.


Not only 80% of the jobs are never advertised, but also a huge portion of skilled positions posted on sites, such sa SEEK, are already pre-filled and the ads are up there just because of bureaucracy. Finding skilled employment in Australia is getting increasingly more difficult. That is not to discourage anyone - always hope for the best, but be prepared for the worst.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

*subscribed*

subscribed


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Subscribing !


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> subscribed


Me too 
Great work tirupoti!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Thank you guys for the inspiration. I will keep posting and I promise to keep sharing information here after I start a job if the response is good.

Please feel free to share and rate this thread. Also hit like so that I can get a feedback and energy to keep going. Most importantly, ask any questions and correct me if I get anything wrong.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

Good


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Great Work! keep it going, we are all with you.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Tip 4: Make a Cover Letter that Stands out*

Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips

*Tip 4: Make a Cover Letter that Stands out*

*I will just cut to the chase, if you do not have a compelling cover-letter, no one will ever going to take a look at your resume. Trust Me.*

*What is Cover letter ?*
>> It is the elevator pitch: *a clear, concise and relevant* summary of your skill and experience.
>> It should tell the recruiter/employer 
(1) Why you are the best fit for this particular position / company
(2) Why they should take a look at your resume and
(3) Why they should move forward with an interview with you.​>> It is a way to mention about other important factors that may matter to the employer (Visa status, Relocation date, Current location, Contact detail, any other vital information).
>> It emphasises your high-interest for the job and the company.

*Cover Letter: Make it the Best*
>> Fit it within one page, with plenty of white space (to increase readability), no spelling mistake, plain / clean format. Must do a proof-read with another person (friends, spouse, siblings) before submitting. 

For example, I did the proof-reading with one of my British acquaintances and paid him $20 for that. As the cover letter changes with job description, I put all the possible formats / wordings in one big word document and had it proof-read by him.​
>> Each point in the job description should be covered with bullet points, in the same order they are listed in the advertisement. May be they will just take quick glance, so better put more key words. I took an example from the Internet:

If the job description says "*Min 5 years in a Management Account Role and industry experience*" your letter should state (for example) "*For the last 10 years of my career, 7 have been in a management accountant role in major multinational corporations in the hospitality / hotel industry including Marriott and Hilton.*"​
>> In cover letter, give importance to your recent achievements (that are relevant) or any positive change that you have made, rather than your job responsibilities. Best will be if you put some quantifiable results:

If the job description says "*High level of business English writing skills*" your letter should state (for example) "*Designed and delivered over 150 presentations to students, co-workers, and superiors. Authored more than 60 Individual Service Plans and 180+ monthly job development-tracking reports.*; do not just use those boring buzzwords like, _I have strong communication skill in English_​
>> In most of the cases, in initial phase your cover letter (+ resume) will be screened by non-technical person (recruiters, HR personnel). So be careful about the keywords; they may just reject your application without understanding the content fully.

For example: if the job description says they are looking for someone with multi-core / multi-task programming experience, do not write that you have experienced with multi-threading; instead write multi-core / multi-task even though they are basically the same thing.​
>> Last but not the least, as I have said before do a lot of Internet research, be a good forumer and participate in LinkedIn groups for information and insights.There are plenty of examples available in the Internet. I have just attached one sample


HIT LIKE IN ALL THE POSTS, RATE THE THREAD, FEEL FREE TO SHARE AND DISCUSS.​


----------



## OZfreak (Jun 17, 2014)

My best tip is: 

BELIEVE THAT SOMETHING GOOD WILL HAPPEN TO YOU. NO ONE CAN STOP THAT !!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

OZfreak said:


> My best tip is:
> 
> BELIEVE THAT SOMETHING GOOD WILL HAPPEN TO YOU. NO ONE CAN STOP THAT !!



Hello Ozfreak, thanks. .. of course that's the best tip. As we haveworked so hard for PR and want to live the Australian dream... 'always staying positive and trying our best' are the most important tip of all.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Subscribing!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Tip 5: Make a Resume that Stands out*

Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips

Hope all the previous tips were helpful !!

*Tip 5: Make a Resume that Stands out*

Today, I will just quote a very good article (edited to make it fit for our situation) on resume writing that I have found from the ocean of information that is available in the Internet. If we all follow these tips, I believe we can make a perfect resume.

*RESUME CRITIQUE CHECKLIST*​
*First Impression*
>> The resume looks original and not based on a template.
>> The resume is inviting to read, with clear sections and ample white space.
>> A qualifications summary (Key Skills) is included so the reader immediately knows the applicant's value. Do not add a lot of things here, only the relevant one will suffice.

*Contact Information*
>> Contact is simple with first/last name, email, phone number.
>> You may also put skype id (if apply from oversees), LinkedIn profile address (make it perfect first).
>> Address is optional. But better to put the current location
​
*Career Profile*
>> Career objective is simple, customized to the position
>> Explains what applicant has that meets employer's needs, and the value the employer will receive.

*Education*
>> Shows each degree, major, and accomplishments.
>> High school information is not needed

*Format*
>> The font is easy to read and has no more than 3 font sizes
>> Use of bolding and underlines are appropriate and limited
>> Bullets do not wrap to another line where possible
>> Spacing and margins are consistent throughout resume
>> All resume sections are clearly labeled
>> Sections are placed in the best order to highlight applicant's strongest credentials.
>> The work history is listed in reverse chronological order (most recent job first, unless using a functional resume)
>> The resume is 3 pages maximum; No need to fill with very old or irrelevant information
>> When resume goes to 2nd/3rd page, put the contact information and the words Page No at the header or footer 

*Writing Style*
>> Personal pronouns (I, me or my) are omitted.
>> The content flow is logical and easy to understand.
>> The phrase "References available on request" is not used.
>> The resume is free of typos, spelling, grammar, or syntax errors. 
>> The resume is succinct, without excessive blocks of wordy paragraphs.

*Accomplishments*
>> The resume includes a relevant sample of career accomplishments.
>> Accomplishments are quantified by using numbers, percentages, and dollar amounts as measures of success where possible.
>> Accomplishment statements begin with strong, varied action verbs (present job = present tense or past job = past tense).
>> Each statement describing work experience is prioritized in order of importance/relevance. 

*Relevance*
>> The resume is tailored to the job requirements.
>> The resume uses appropriate keywords and industry acronyms.
>> Applicable additional information, such as awards and affiliations, is included.​
*>> I have added an example. I think this is quite a good Australian format of resume. You may follow this.*

HIT LIKE IN ALL THE POSTS, RATE THE THREAD, FEEL FREE TO SHARE AND DISCUSS.​


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Someone asked me about a premium profile in LinkedIn.
Currently I am using it (job seeker premium) but I don't think it is very important and helpful. It offers some features but i didn't find them to be very significant for our situation.

In future I will write about it in detail.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

2 quick questions:-

1) Is it necessary for the CV (excluding cover letter) to not exceed 2 pages?
2) Is it necessary to mention the details of references from current/previous employers?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> 2 quick questions:-
> 
> 1) Is it necessary for the CV (excluding cover letter) to not exceed 2 pages?
> 2) Is it necessary to mention the details of references from current/previous employers?


Dear brother, 
i will reply just based on my understanding :

1. I think the cv should not exceed 3 pages. And most importantly the sales pitch (your career profile and key skill list relevant to the job) should be put in the 1st page 1st half of the resume. I think people should get everything they need to know from this two sections with a quick glance. And then it's up to them.

2. One of the reasons the recruiter / employer do not want to hire the new migrants (specially who are still overseas) without local experience is it is not easy for them to check the references from foreign countries. In this situation mentioning the referees' name and contact details on your resume will show your confidence that the prospective employer can anytime email (or even make a phone call ) your current boss and you are okay with that.


Btw... i learned a lot from you brother. Thanks again. Somehow I know that you are so qualified and already certified of ur proven competence. Just pull the trigger, go to Oz and you will get a good position within a short time.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Dear brother,
> i will reply just based on my understanding :
> 
> 1. I think the cv should not exceed 3 pages. And most importantly the sales pitch (your career profile and key skill list relevant to the job) should be put in the 1st page 1st half of the resume. I think people should get everything they need to know from this two sections with a quick glance. And then it's up to them.
> ...


Thank you so much! And yeah, I'll mention references. I have a very good professional relationship with my managers. So I don't really mind mentioning 2 references (my reporting manager and the HR manager),along with their company email ids and phone numbers as well. I don't want to mention any other co-worker, because I don't know if and when they'll be changing jobs. 

And I appreciate your encouragement! I'll be moving in the first week of June. It's almost certain!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you so much! And yeah, I'll mention references. I have a very good professional relationship with my managers. So I don't really mind mentioning 2 references (my reporting manager and the HR manager),along with their company email ids and phone numbers as well. I don't want to mention any other co-worker, because I don't know if and when they'll be changing jobs.
> 
> And I appreciate your encouragement! I'll be moving in the first week of June. It's almost certain!


Wish you all the best in Australia. Take care.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

fantastic stuff 
subsribing


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

gkvithia said:


> fantastic stuff
> subsribing


Thanks. Please share if you have any suggestion or question.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Keep a list of job applications*

Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips

KEEP A LIST OF JOB APPLICATIONS​
》Job advertisement in seek.com or linkedin gets expired after 1 month unless the employer extend it. After this period the advertisement will not be available online. So whenever you apply keep a local copy of the ad and also keep an excel file tracker for listing down all your applications (with details). Don't forget to keep individual copy of all resumes and cover letters too. You will need all these information handy in case you get an interview call.

》Use the save job or flag job option in seek.com and LinkedIn to sort list your desired job advertisements

》In the advertisements, the recruiters put their name. Find him/her in the LinkedIn and send connection request.

》Always use Google drive and docs (or similar services) to get access to all your required resources / documents any time, anywhere, any platform.​


HIT LIKE IN ALL THE POSTS, RATE THE THREAD, FEEL FREE TO SHARE AND DISCUSS.​


----------



## dev1211 (Apr 7, 2015)

thank you for such a wonderful post...i will keep reading...


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

dev1211 said:


> thank you for such a wonderful post...i will keep reading...


Thanks dev1211, i will keep posting. I wish some experienced people would come to this thread and check if I am doing everything right.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

i am subscribing too 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sheoranvikas (May 18, 2014)

thanks a lot guys for the good work.

I am subscribing too.

-Vikas


----------



## stidleyfied (Jun 4, 2014)

subscribing. very informative thread here


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I am still offshore but still some few cents from my end.

- As has already been said by tirupoti. LinkedIn is a place where you can contact your prospective recruiters to understand better about the opportunity and hopefully build good relationships that should help you and others in the long run. In my case I had replied to one such post for a job opportunity and mailed the person explicitly with the details. Post then I still get mails from that recruiter for similar jobs adverts. Also join relevant LinkedIn groups...it really helps.

- Though on Seek its suggested that 80% of jobs are fake or duplicates etc etc but then I had an experience where I got a call for one such position but then as I was not in Aus the offer was not rolled out. So keep applying and applying....its one good opportunity that will open the doors to a new life.

Cheers


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I'll be moving in the first week of June. It's almost certain!


Funkyzoom,
Which city are you moving to ?


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

All,

What I see is everybody trying their level best and put extra efforts to get SAT, English test, EOI, Visa Application, PR etc.. to reach their dream destination Australia.

I am also in the same boat, Applied for PR visa and waiting for CO allocation.

Thanks for all forum members and tiropati to start this beautiful thread.

Mainly almost all will get their desired Visa, getting desired job would very difficult but we have to work hard so that to definitely fulfills our dreams.

Does anybody know what are other jobs and their pays to survive till we get desired jobs in Oz .


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Subscribed...Good thread...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Funkyzoom,
> Which city are you moving to ?


First i considered Sydney, then Melbourne, then again Sydney due to more opportunities, and now I seem to have settled on Melbourne because Sydney is ridiculously expensive! Quite confused, to be honest! 

But yeah, unless I find a REALLY compelling reason, it's going to remain Melbourne. Made a few inquiries regarding accommodation and travel. It looks like staying in Sydney means there is extreme pressure of managing finances AND finding a job, whereas in Melbourne, I can just focus on finding a job because the finances will take care of themselves for the first few months. In case I get an interview scheduled in Sydney, I can still travel.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> First i considered Sydney, then Melbourne, then again Sydney due to more opportunities, and now I seem to have settled on Melbourne because Sydney is ridiculously expensive!


Okies, see you at Melbourne, then ;-)


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Interview tips*

I have a Skype interview experience. But it has been a month and I didn't hear back from them though the interview went very good. *However, I will talk about it later*. Today I will just copy paste an interview related article that an Australian recruiter posted in his website. It is really a good one ::::

■■■■■■■■■■​Congratulations! You’ve done it! The hard work you put into your resume has paid off and you’ve secured that elusive face to face interview where you can showcase your skills and secure your dream job. Landing your first role in Australia (or even your 2nd, 3rd or 4th) can be challenging and it's important to understand that there is cultural/business differences in Australia that need to factored in when preparing for an interview. Our interview tips will make sure you don’t miss the little things that might impede your performance.

*WHAT TO DO IN PREPARATION FOR MY INTERVIEW*

"The fight is won or lost far away from witnesses - behind the lines, in the gym, and out there on the road, long before I dance under those lights." – Muhammad Ali

This quote might seem a bit dramatic but I believe that the outcome of an interview happens well before the actual interview itself and the success is down to the right kind of preparation beforehand. Here are a few tips on what you should be doing before the interview itself...

》Take time to fully understand the job description, where your strengths can add value and the areas that you will need to develop. Knowing your own weaknesses is a strength in itself.
Research the company website and social media accounts such as Twitter and LinkedIn. Find out what/who the company is talking about and how they are engaging with the world.
Look up the interviewing manager(s) profile on LinkedIn and familiarise yourself with their experience. Do you have any common connections? Similar interests that might help you build rapport.

》Ensure you know your resume inside out and can clearly articulate your past achievements and challenges you have faced/overcome throughout your career.

》Write down 3 or 4 questions that you plan on asking during or at the end of the interview. These questions should be focused on role, the company, the project….not salary, annual leave, bonuses (That bit happens later).

》Gain an understanding of the company culture so you can dress appropriately for the interview.

*WHAT TO DO DURING THE INTERVIEW*

So you have arrived in good time (10-15 mins early), have donned your best suit and are feeling confident (as you have done all the above preparation). The next step is to keep control of your nerves and blow the interviewer away with your skills, charm and charisma. Here are some tips on what to do (and not to do)…..

》First impressions count, make sure you smile, greet the interviewer by their first name and offer a firm handshake.
Follow the interviewers lead. Interviews in Australia tend to be a little more relaxed in style than other countires I have recruited in. Let the interviewer guide you from "small talk" into the interview.

》LISTEN! This is the most important tip of the day! Make sure you listen to the questions that are being asked rather than rambling away about your life story or project you have just completed. This info will come out naturally during the course of the interview.

》Answer questions in the first person e.g. “I did”, “I was responsible for” NOT “we did” or “the team was responsible for”. The interviewer is interested in YOU not the team.
Try not to answer questions with a simple yes or no, explain your workings whenever possible. "Make sure you listen to the questions that are being asked rather than rambling away about your life story"

》Never bend the truth or dare I say it, lie about your capabilities. A candidate who is aware (and honest) about what they don’t know is better than a candidate who tries to pull the wool over people's eyes.

*HOW TO END THE INTERVIEW*

The interview is drawing to its natural close and you feel confident that you have expressed your interest in the role, what value you can add and given the interviewer confidence that you will be successful in the role. Here are some tips to make sure you don’t fall at the final hurdle.

》Make sure you convey your interest in the role as you leave.
Thank the interviewer for their time and express that you are looking forward to hearing from them.

The interview is over and as you walk out of the office doors you feel that you have done everything you can to land the role. You won’t land every job you go for in your career but rest assured, if you follow the above interview tips then you will have given your best shot!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> First i considered Sydney, then Melbourne, then again Sydney due to more opportunities, and now I seem to have settled on Melbourne because Sydney is ridiculously expensive! Quite confused, to be honest!
> 
> But yeah, unless I find a REALLY compelling reason, it's going to remain Melbourne. Made a few inquiries regarding accommodation and travel. It looks like staying in Sydney means there is extreme pressure of managing finances AND finding a job, whereas in Melbourne, I can just focus on finding a job because the finances will take care of themselves for the first few months. In case I get an interview scheduled in Sydney, I can still travel.


Hi .. could you please tell me how much is the difference of living expenses between Sydney and Melbourne. It would be great if you give a break down (if possible) in terms of housing, food, transport and others.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Hi .. could you please tell me how much is the difference of living expenses between Sydney and Melbourne. It would be great if you give a break down (if possible) in terms of housing, food, transport and others.


Well.....there are a lot of variables involved. And since I'm offshore, me and a couple of other people sat together to work things out. The results aren't accurate enough for proper breakdown. But as a very rough estimate, I can say that the total monthly expenditure in Sydney would range between one and a half times to twice that in Melbourne. 

We made comparisons of various combinations involving accommodation, bills, food and transport, and then realized that Sydney is always one and a half to two times more expensive than Melbourne. This becomes a problem especially before getting a job. In fact, even if you have to attend one interview per week in Sydney, it would work out cheaper to stay in Melbourne and travel to Sydney by flight for interviews. 

So, you can say that if you have enough savings to last 3 months in Sydney, you can easily survive with the same savings for 5 to 6 months in Melbourne. Just an example.


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for initiating this important topic. Apart from seek and LinkedIn, what are other resources available for job hunting? 

Please share your experiences.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Well.....there are a lot of variables involved. And since I'm offshore, me and a couple of other people sat together to work things out. The results aren't accurate enough for proper breakdown. But as a very rough estimate, I can say that the total monthly expenditure in Sydney would range between one and a half times to twice that in Melbourne.
> 
> We made comparisons of various combinations involving accommodation, bills, food and transport, and then realized that Sydney is always one and a half to two times more expensive than Melbourne. This becomes a problem especially before getting a job. In fact, even if you have to attend one interview per week in Sydney, it would work out cheaper to stay in Melbourne and travel to Sydney by flight for interviews.
> 
> So, you can say that if you have enough savings to last 3 months in Sydney, you can easily survive with the same savings for 5 to 6 months in Melbourne. Just an example.


Thanks a lot for the clarification.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

rrnarayan said:


> I am still offshore but still some few cents from my end.
> 
> - As has already been said by tirupoti. LinkedIn is a place where you can contact your prospective recruiters to understand better about the opportunity and hopefully build good relationships that should help you and others in the long run. In my case I had replied to one such post for a job opportunity and mailed the person explicitly with the details. Post then I still get mails from that recruiter for similar jobs adverts. Also join relevant LinkedIn groups...it really helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I also don't think 80% jobs posted in seek.com are fake. Only problem is, the competition is so intense. So new comer to Australia, it is very difficult for the new migrants to get an interview call. Moreover, the recruiters look for lo1local experience.

In my experience, job advertisement is repeated for both types of jobs which are posted by recruiters and employers. I don't think the employers would post an advert repeatedly for no reason. As they are so rigid about matching with their job description, it is not always easy to find an applicant who has 100% match with their requirements. So they extend the ad again.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

xxx said:


> Thanks for initiating this important topic. Apart from seek and LinkedIn, what are other resources available for job hunting?
> 
> Please share your experiences.


Apart from seek, there are careerone, indeed and some others. But most of the jobs are repeatedly advertised in all the sites as the recruiters have account in all of them.

However LinkedIn is a different story. Many companies only post jobs in their LinkedIn page.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

funkyzoom said:


> Well.....there are a lot of variables involved. And since I'm offshore, me and a couple of other people sat together to work things out. The results aren't accurate enough for proper breakdown. But as a very rough estimate, I can say that the total monthly expenditure in Sydney would range between one and a half times to twice that in Melbourne.
> 
> We made comparisons of various combinations involving accommodation, bills, food and transport, and then realized that Sydney is always one and a half to two times more expensive than Melbourne. This becomes a problem especially before getting a job. In fact, even if you have to attend one interview per week in Sydney, it would work out cheaper to stay in Melbourne and travel to Sydney by flight for interviews.
> 
> So, you can say that if you have enough savings to last 3 months in Sydney, you can easily survive with the same savings for 5 to 6 months in Melbourne. Just an example.


Not sure mate but I read somewhere on this forum itself that there is not much diff in expenses in Syd or Mel...and the guy had posted good details to back it up.
I am inclined to Sydney but I am too researching on this subject for as has been rightly said its important to manage the expenses without a job.
However I am not too sure of 3months of Syd expenses will sail you through for 6 months in Melb.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rrnarayan said:


> Not sure mate but I read somewhere on this forum itself that there is not much diff in expenses in Syd or Mel...and the guy had posted good details to back it up.
> I am inclined to Sydney but I am too researching on this subject for as has been rightly said its important to manage the expenses without a job.
> However I am not too sure of 3months of Syd expenses will sail you through for 6 months in Melb.


There is simply no way the expenses in Sydney and Melbourne can be same, because Sydney is among the top 10 most expensive cities in the world. And if you find that post, please do let me know because I really want to know how he backs up his claims. It maybe help me as well.

And it's not like 3 months of Sydney expenses will sail me for 6 months in Melbourne, but with careful spending it can be managed for roughly 5 to 6 months.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Getting a job while staying offshore*

*Getting a job while staying offshore*

Of course it is possible and many people have got a job before their first landing in Australia. But the question is, how much chance we have.

》It seems that most of the hiring processes are done via external recruiting agency. So as a migrant, the first barrier that we have to overcome is those external recruiting agents. And those people seem to be so obsessed with local experience.

》I talked to several of them and also forwarded my resume to them directly. Most of them didn't reply. 2/3 of them replied me and told me to contact them after I relocate permanently. From this experience, now I know why we never get a response when we apply in seek.com from offshore.

》In case of small companies, even you have to sit for an interview with their CEO face to face. It means they take it so seriously. I highly doubt how many of those companies will be interested to hire someone just by talking to the applicants over phone. And that's very natural. Even when we go for shopping, we try to pick the best item by checking it very closely.

》Moreover, it seems that so many talented PR candidates are available onshore. They really don't need to find someone from overseas except you have a very exceptional skill (like fueling the rocket that goes to space). But that doesn't mean that you should not apply. Keep forwarding your resume as much as possible.

》Chance of getting a job in another country can never be explained with statistics. It differs a lot case by case. Some people are invited to join a position where the employer sponsors their visa and relocation costs. On the other hand, some migrants cannot manage a job in their field even after a year. So the best approach will be to understand the reality and make plans beforehand. All we can do is, hope for the best and plan for the worst.

》As I said in my previous post, keep an eye on seek.com when you are offshore. And also keep networking. Prepare yourself for the upcoming interviews (both in terms of skillset and other important factors like communication skill, generic questions for behavioral interview). These are the homeworks that we can do when staying offshore. But at the same time keep applying too. You never know, you may get lucky anytime.

》When you do your homework at seek.com or linkedin, make a list of the agents (with their contact info) who post jobs (fake or real !!!) in your field. After you land in Australia, don't forget to contact them again and forward your resume. You may also keep a list of the companies who need people same as your skills. You may contact them too.

》Finally, always be positive. Don't complain or nag about the unemployment problem or recruitment procedures. Instead try to understand the situation, know your weakness and prepare yourself for all the possible adversities. Complaining won't help at all but making yourself prepared and being optimistic will do the trick.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> There is simply no way the expenses in Sydney and Melbourne can be same, because Sydney is among the top 10 most expensive cities in the world. And if you find that post, please do let me know because I really want to know how he backs up his claims. It maybe help me as well.
> 
> And it's not like 3 months of Sydney expenses will sail me for 6 months in Melbourne, but with careful spending it can be managed for roughly 5 to 6 months.


It seems to me that the house rent is cheaper in Melbourne compared to Sydney. But all other expenses will be almost similar.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> It seems to me that the house rent is cheaper in Melbourne compared to Sydney. But all other expenses will be almost similar.


House rent, and travel costs too.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Subscribing...


----------



## TasInOz (Nov 1, 2013)

Dear All,

Is it possible to get a non-IT job till such time one gets a IT job (of course as per his / her skill set) to support oneself.

I'm planning to come over to Australia in August and start my hunt for a job as an iOS developer. Want to prepare myself with all the information.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

TasInOz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is it possible to get a non-IT job till such time one gets a IT job (of course as per his / her skill set) to support oneself.
> 
> I'm planning to come over to Australia in August and start my hunt for a job as an iOS developer. Want to prepare myself with all the information.


Yes... there are some opportunities for finding casual jobs. But that is also not easy to get. You will have better chance if you have some prior connections.

Remember that when you engage yourself with casual jobs for survival, don't forget to give enough time and importance to your IT job search.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TasInOz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is it possible to get a non-IT job till such time one gets a IT job (of course as per his / her skill set) to support oneself.
> 
> I'm planning to come over to Australia in August and start my hunt for a job as an iOS developer. Want to prepare myself with all the information.


iOS dev is hot in oz market.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

TasInOz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is it possible to get a non-IT job till such time one gets a IT job (of course as per his / her skill set) to support oneself.
> 
> I'm planning to come over to Australia in August and start my hunt for a job as an iOS developer. Want to prepare myself with all the information.


I agree with piyush. iOS developer is in some serious demand in oz market. With good experience you wont find it difficult to find good opportunity.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Guys many of you might have missed this great post which have been posted in the forum yesterday. You will find some gtgreat tips there regarding the job hunt.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-experience-construction-project-manager.html


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Dear All,

I have also applied for the Visa on 16th April and waiting for the grant. I am a java developer. Does anyone has the idea about java jobs in australia or anyone having the same skillset as mine?
It would be really grateful if somebody provide me the insight on how to prepare for the java job?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have also applied for the Visa on 16th April and waiting for the grant. I am a java developer. Does anyone has the idea about java jobs in australia or anyone having the same skillset as mine?
> It would be really grateful if somebody provide me the insight on how to prepare for the java job?


Hello... you should go to seek.com and search with your keyword. Thus follow the job market for months, you will have a good idea about the job situation and usual requirements in your field. Read the relevant ads very carefully. And thus you can make a picture of how you should brand yourself in your cover letter and resume. Also you will come to know which area to focus for your preparation and what your weakness is.

Now you don't need to apply. Just follow the trend. Don't forget to polish your LinkedIn profile and make as many relevant connections as possible. 

It's very positive that you start thinking about job so early. Please read the first post (actually all posts and attachments) of this thread.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Java is generic skill. can anybody please share the format for Technical resume or a sample one? 




tirupoti said:


> Hello... you should go to seek.com and search with your keyword. Thus follow the job market for months, you will have a good idea about the job situation and usual requirements in your field. Read the relevant ads very carefully. And thus you can make a picture of how you should brand yourself in your cover letter and resume. Also you will come to know which area to focus for your preparation and what your weakness is.
> 
> Now you don't need to apply. Just follow the trend. Don't forget to polish your LinkedIn profile and make as many relevant connections as possible.
> 
> It's very positive that you start thinking about job so early. Please read the first post (actually all posts and attachments) of this thread.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks tirupoti for a quick reply  ... i will surely go through the seek.com. In between Could you provide me the sample cover letter and resumes according to australian format.
and I f you know about any recruiter in australia , please PM me their details, I will be very thankful to you.



tirupoti said:


> Hello... you should go to seek.com and search with your keyword. Thus follow the job market for months, you will have a good idea about the job situation and usual requirements in your field. Read the relevant ads very carefully. And thus you can make a picture of how you should brand yourself in your cover letter and resume. Also you will come to know which area to focus for your preparation and what your weakness is.
> 
> Now you don't need to apply. Just follow the trend. Don't forget to polish your LinkedIn profile and make as many relevant connections as possible.
> 
> It's very positive that you start thinking about job so early. Please read the first post (actually all posts and attachments) of this thread.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Thanks tirupoti for a quick reply  ... i will surely go through the seek.com. In between Could you provide me the sample cover letter and resumes according to australian format.
> and I f you know about any recruiter in australia , please PM me their details, I will be very thankful to you.


Hello in the attachment of this resume, I have shared a very good australia format resume

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-job-migrant-daily-tips-3.html#post7075818

And a cover letter too (in the attachment)..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-job-migrant-daily-tips-2.html#post7067650


Check if those work. They are both written for Australian recruiters


----------



## TasInOz (Nov 1, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> I agree with piyush. iOS developer is in some serious demand in oz market. With good experience you wont find it difficult to find good opportunity.


Hi @Danav_Singh
What are the kind of companies that hire iOS professionals in Melbourne? I mean are they large firms or start-ups ? 
How was your experience while hunting for an iOS developer job in Melbourne ?

How many months does it take to find a iOS dev job in Melbourne ?
What are the per month expenses for an individual (considering rent, travel, food as parameters) in Melbourne?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Bypass the Recruiter, How to send your Resume directly to the employer?*

*Scoring a job as migrant*​
*Bypass the Recruiter, How to send your Resume directly to the employer*

It is not easy. You may send your resume directly to hundreds of companies. For the pessimists, what may happen:
> Most of them don't open that particular inbox. Perhaps, because they do not need people right now.
> May be they are indeed looking for someone, but not someone with your area of expertise or experience.
> May be they have thousands of resumes piled up. So they take the easy way... they just assign the recruiter to find someone perfect for them
> May be you have hit the bull's-eye! The need someone, same as your area. But you are over or under-qualified for the position.
> May be you are the perfect candidate, but you are not in the right place at the right time.​
*Well.. any of them might happen. But that does not mean that, you will not try. YOU MUST TRY !!*

I have figured out an idea on how to find the companies which have relevance with your working area / skill set / experience / qualification.

Go to LinkedIn. Search with your relevant keywords, filter the search with (1) show people and (2) country Australia (or specific city). Now you will have a lot of people in the list who have working area / skill set / experience / qualification similar to you. Now look where they are working currently (and in the past). Filter out all the irrelevant search outcomes. Now you have the company names where they may have some interests on the resume of someone like you. Now go to those company websites. If you are lucky, you may find some openings in their sites (which have never been posted in seek or LinkedIn). Other than that, go to their job page, read, know the company...... and at last make a customised CV and cover letter based on their ongoing projects / business activities / future plan. And send !!​
BTW, do not forget to send connection request those people you found on LinkedIn search. May be 25% of them will accept your connection request. That is enough. Keep them close and if possible interact when the opportunity comes.

*At last, let me share an inspiring story: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xperience-job-hunting-so-far.html#post6729298*

HIT LIKE IN ALL THE POSTS, RATE THE THREAD, FEEL FREE TO SHARE AND DISCUSS.​


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi guys, today I contacted my friend who went to Australia last year on 189 PR visa. He got a job in 1.5 months. He is telling average is 3 months and some people might take upto 6 months.

He is telling me that Job prospects are good, but also specific to the technologies you look for. There are a lot of consultancies that recruit on behalf of the company which makes it difficult to get an interview. Those guys are a bit biased. and as many folks mentioned in this forum already, Sydney has the most IT opportunities Melbourne little less and further less in Perth.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

JK684 said:


> Hi guys, today I contacted my friend who went to Australia last year on 189 PR visa. He got a job in 1.5 months. He is telling average is 3 months and some people might take upto 6 months.
> 
> He is telling me that Job prospects are good, but also specific to the technologies you look for. There are a lot of consultancies that recruit on behalf of the company which makes it difficult to get an interview. Those guys are a bit biased. and as many folks mentioned in this forum already, Sydney has the most IT opportunities Melbourne little less and further less in Perth.


Very good tip


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

JK684 said:


> Hi guys, today I contacted my friend who went to Australia last year on 189 PR visa. He got a job in 1.5 months. He is telling average is 3 months and some people might take upto 6 months.
> 
> He is telling me that Job prospects are good, but also specific to the technologies you look for. There are a lot of consultancies that recruit on behalf of the company which makes it difficult to get an interview. Those guys are a bit biased. and as many folks mentioned in this forum already, Sydney has the most IT opportunities Melbourne little less and further less in Perth.


One thing I would like to mention about city is: where you have many job openings, there you will have more intense competition. So in.my opinion, Sydney and Melbourne have similar opportunities for the new migrants


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> Java is generic skill. can anybody please share the format for Technical resume or a sample one?


Resume samples - Monash University

_ __________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps
XX/06/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/06/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/12/2015 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

kaivalya said:


> Resume samples - Monash University
> 
> _ __________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...




Thanks a lot. This is an excellent resource for us.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> Resume samples - Monash University
> 
> _ __________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...




Hi,

Thanks for sharing the format mate 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

At last, attended my second interview. I attended the first interview last month and then after 40 days, I got an invitation for the second interview. Both were done over Skype as I am still offshore. I do not know what will happen about this job and when they will take the next step. But feeling positive after the second interview. Let's see !!

I am just going to share my experience here.

I have applied for this job in the first week of March. The job was posted on Seek.com and directly advertised by the employer (no recruiting agents). I have got an interview call after almost a month in April. I am a C++ developer mostly focused on embedded development, 5 years+ experience in one of the world's best companies. Long back, I have decided to relocate permanently to Australia in the end of June, regardless of I get a job offer or not.

1st Interview: 1 hour / 2 persons (senior engineers)
2nd Interview: 1 hour 30 minute / 3 persons (senior engineers) + last 30 minute another 2 person (administration and HR personnel)

*First Interview*
Both interviews were technical. But in the first one they mostly discussed about my present works, projects, experience and skills. It was kind of behavioural pattern. Don't forget to remember everything you have written in your cover letter and resume. Most importantly, prepare very well on how you are going to present your ongoing works / projects and skills in front of the interviewer in a true technical sense. They will ask you about your projects, team formation (what is everyone's role), your achievements and some tricky questions too. If some one wants to know in detail, you can ask me any time. However, the main point is, take preparation and write notes if needed. I had a very good first interview but still I felt that I could have done better if I would take some more preparations.

*Second Interview*
After the first interview, I waited for over a month and then suddenly they sent me an email for a second session. The second one was fully technical for the first 1 and a half hour. The day before the interview they sent me some videos on their present projects and products. And 1 hour before the interview, they sent me a problem (with some sample codes) and advised me to take preparation on the solution so that I can discuss with them face to face.

*During the interview, *
(1) They thoroughly asked me about, how I can solve some technical issues in their future products development. Also some algorithmic questions on their present projects.
(2) A long discussion on the problem that they have sent me to solve. It was an optimization problem.
(3) Questions on the basics of C++, OOP, multi-threading, software architecturing and embedded development concepts.

It seemed that they were well-prepared as all the questions were asked from the list.

In the last 30 min, 2 persons from HR and administration joined and they just discussed about company policies and work environment. They told me that, they will get back to me as soon as me.

.... Now let's see what's waiting for me.


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Tirupoti, this helped me understand that it is possible to apply for a job from offshore. The response from most of the other people for this question was that one needs to be in Australia to get interview calls.

I have a question though - why there is so much delay between your visa lodgement date and grant date? As far as I know, grant is given within 3 months.



tirupoti said:


> At last, attended my second interview. I attended the first interview last month and then after 40 days, I got an invitation for the second interview. Both were done over Skype as I am still offshore. I do not know what will happen about this job and when they will take the next step. But feeling positive after the second interview. Let's see !!
> 
> I am just going to share my experience here.
> 
> ...


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

explorer101 said:


> Thanks Tirupoti, this helped me understand that it is possible to apply for a job from offshore. The response from most of the other people for this question was that one needs to be in Australia to get interview calls.
> 
> I have a question though - why there is so much delay between your visa lodgement date and grant date? As far as I know, grant is given within 3 months.


Hello... 
my visa was delayed as at that time, it used to take a long time for bangladeshi applicants.

Getting a job from offshore is definitely possible as many people have been successful in that. But the chance is not that much and they will be interested in you only when your resume will be much more impressive (and perfectly relevant) compared to all the onshore people with local experience.


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Tirupoti,

Congrats on your interview. Happy to Hear something like this. 

This Thread is of great help to all aspiring Migrants. Job Well Done !!!

Thanks
Adz


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Could you please elaborate a bit in detail about the interview process like the Questions asked, about your experience, your preparation etc. There might be many candidates here with C/C++ and Embedded domain like me.

Really Appreciate the wonderful work you are doing here in the forum

Thanks
Adz


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Advika said:


> Could you please elaborate a bit in detail about the interview process like the Questions asked, about your experience, your preparation etc. There might be many candidates here with C/C++ and Embedded domain like me.
> 
> Really Appreciate the wonderful work you are doing here in the forum
> 
> ...



Hello..

Thanks for your good wishes. 

During my interview most of the questions were related to optimization as they are trying to port some heavy computationally expensive algorithm in multi-core arm embedded systems.

C++ questions were mostly related to some OOP and multi-threading concepts. You may practice here.. I found these to be very effective: 

1. 200 C++ interview questions and answers - C++ FAQ PDF
2. http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~lyan/c++interviewquestions.pdf

And also you may practice from the channel named BoQian in youtube, Playlist: Advanced C++

Personally, my preparation is a little different. As I am an electronics engineer who happened to become a software engineer. So I lack many basic knowledge of computer science. That is why, I had to make a very elaborate syllabus based on my job-description related research in seek.com / LinkedIn. I will share it later.

Let me know if you want to know any more information. Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Good job tirupoti !


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Good job tirupoti !


Thanks Mithu bhai... inspired from the great legacy you people have left in this forum


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

JK684 said:


> Hi guys, today I contacted my friend who went to Australia last year on 189 PR visa. He got a job in 1.5 months. He is telling average is 3 months and some people might take upto 6 months.
> 
> He is telling me that Job prospects are good, but also specific to the technologies you look for. There are a lot of consultancies that recruit on behalf of the company which makes it difficult to get an interview. Those guys are a bit biased. and as many folks mentioned in this forum already, Sydney has the most IT opportunities Melbourne little less and further less in Perth.


Can you please also mention the technologies that your friend worked in.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

*Common cover letter mistakes*

*Article published by Hays Recruiting Experts Worldwide*

Most people find a new job either through a recruitment service like Hays or via a direct application to an employer. When using a recruitment service, all the initial employer introductions and negotiations are left to your recruiter. In this case a cover letter is almost always unnecessary; it is the responsibility of your recruiter to write a letter of recommendation for you. You are advised, in this instance, to write your recruitment professional a short email outlining your recent achievements and current ambitions, for which some of the below may still be relevant.

The second route is to contact prospective employers directly, without the use of a recruiter. For this method of job searching your cover letter is the first point of contact with your prospective employer. It’s your opportunity to make a great first impression, whilst showcasing relevant skills and experience.

It’s a crucial part of any direct job application, so try to avoid making one of these common mistakes.

*1. Droning on*

83 per cent of employers report that the average length of time they spend reading a cover letter is under a minute. So, keep it short and snappy.

Furthermore, don’t try and be too quirky, and avoid clichés. Such things are distractions for employers who have a primary interest in extracting concrete facts.

Structure your cover letter in a way that helps the employer find what they are looking for, quickly. For instance, the first thing they will be interested in is where you worked last, so make sure that you address this in your first paragraph.

In essence, use your cover letter to tell the employer exactly what they want to know in a short and concise way.

*2. Cutting corners*

It’s not hard to tell when someone has edited a few words of a cover letter that they use for bulk applications. This tactic implies to the employer that you haven’t fully read the job description and do not have a real interest in the role. Put yourself in the employer’s shoes – if you put this little effort into your job application, how much effort are you realistically going to put in when you are in the role?

Instead, use your cover letter to highlight your genuine interest and understanding of the role and provide a clear insight into how you would make a positive contribution and add value.

*3. Overlooking the finer points*

It’s the little touches that will help you stand out from other candidates. For instance, if you can, find out the recipient’s name, and address the letter to them personally. This may not always be possible, but going the extra mile here will demonstrate your genuine interest in the position.

I also recommend other personal touches such as signing off your cover letter with your signature and confirming your availability towards the end of the letter – despite this being of vital information to the employer, it is often something that candidates neglect to mention.

Lastly, send your cover letter in PDF format. Don’t risk sending over a type of document that the employer may struggle to open. You want your cover letter to be a pleasure to read, not a chore.

*A final thought*

A well-crafted, concise and personal cover letter can make all the difference when applying for a new position. CVs often lack personality and context, so use the cover letter as your opportunity to add depth and dimension to the sort of candidate that you are.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Scored.
Got confirmation and contract letter for my new job.
My hardwork and research have paid off. Preparation has met the opportunity.

Thanks to all forum members for inspiration and guidance. I will share my experience in detail later. Let me know if you need any general information regarding the job hunting process.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi tirupati

I am in process of getting visa already paid fees for 190.
Can you help me what would be correct time to start looking for a job? Which all are the sites where i can post cv?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

sgs said:


> Hi tirupati
> 
> I am in process of getting visa already paid fees for 190.
> Can you help me what would be correct time to start looking for a job? Which all are the sites where i can post cv?


Hello.
I think the best time to start looking for job will be 3 months before your permanent relocation. But as you have applied for visa please start doing the following things from now on. Don't be nervous about the visa as you will get it sooner or later. Just try to best utilizethe time before your migrantion:

1. Survey about the job market from seek.com and LinkedIn. Many job ads are fake. But this doesn't matter. You are doing it only for surveying and understanding your position (in terms of your skill) in that fiercely competitive job market. Knowing your weweakness will be your biggest strength.

2. Prepare yourself, study and practice at your workplace based on your survey of job advertisements in your area of expertise. Make a table and do monthly study plan. The reason for this preparation is- when you will write your resume, you can cover most of the selection criteria that are given in job adverts.

3. Check the agents' name in the job adverts and send them invitation in LinkedIn. Do extensive networking in LinkedIn. Make a linkedin profile by doing very thorough internet research. Search for people, companies that work in your domain. As I have heard, networking is a key element in Australian job-hunt process.

4. Make a cover letter and resume which will stand out of the crowd. I have written several posts in this thread which are related to Australian format of cover letter, resume, interview and some other things. I will recommend you to read the posts of this thread as here I have also summarized many old posts that were written by other members of the forum.

5. Reconnect with all your friends, relatives, ex-colleagues, classmates, old acquaintances who are currently working / living in Australia. Try to find some ways if they can help you in your job search. Keep them closer in Facebook and LinkedIn.

6. Other than job search make a good and thorough plan for your and your family's safe and sound relocation process.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

tirupoti said:


> Scored.
> Got confirmation and contract letter for my new job.
> My hardwork and research have paid off. Preparation has met the opportunity.
> 
> ...



Congrats Tirupoti... All the best for your future endeavors...

I have a skype interview scheduled this weekend. Hope, I will do better.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Congrats Tirupoti... All the best for your future endeavors...
> 
> I have a skype interview scheduled this weekend. Hope, I will do better.


Congrats on your Skype interview opportunity. Prepare well and know about the work and business of the company very well.

Please share your experience here after the interview.

Wish you all the best. Thanks.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

tirupoti said:


> Congrats on your Skype interview opportunity. Prepare well and know about the work and business of the company very well.
> 
> Please share your experience here after the interview.
> 
> Wish you all the best. Thanks.


Sure, I will... Thanks mate...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Scored.
> Got confirmation and contract letter for my new job.
> My hardwork and research have paid off. Preparation has met the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Wow, so you proved people that 'It's impossible to get a job offer from overseas' is a myth! I suppose you are REALLY REALLY REALLY skilled, to be able to taste this kind of success! Anyway, my heartfelt congratulations! 

I'm about to land in Sydney this Friday, and to be honest, I'm sick with worry about securing a job. Unable to eat, sleep or do pretty much anything. I'm wondering if I'm likely to lose my sanity due to the worry and stress about getting a job, even before I attempt to get a job! Hehe! 
In times like these, posts like yours give me a glimmer of hope!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Wow, so you proved people that 'It's impossible to get a job offer from overseas' is a myth! I suppose you are REALLY REALLY REALLY skilled, to be able to taste this kind of success! Anyway, my heartfelt congratulations!
> 
> I'm about to land in Sydney this Friday, and to be honest, I'm sick with worry about securing a job. Unable to eat, sleep or do pretty much anything. I'm wondering if I'm likely to lose my sanity due to the worry and stress about getting a job, even before I attempt to get a job! Hehe!
> In times like these, posts like yours give me a glimmer of hope!


Thanks a lot.

As I told you before, you have a very impressive profile. So it won't take much time. Don't take much stress as it may have bad impact during your interview. Try to relax and meditate.

Just think that we are residents of one of world's best countries. So we are starting our new life with a very big advantage and everything will be alright. We all have to go through the initial hurdles.

I tried to reach out to several recruiters in LinkedIn. All of them told me to contact them after I arrive. So the first thing you have to do is meet some relevant and influential recruiters in your domain. Also try to find some companies.

In my understanding, jobs are there. But the employers don't find what they want as they are so adamant about meeting all the selection criteria and having similar working background. That's why many jobs are repeatedly advertised. In that scenario, customize your resume and cover letter and always put / highlight the most relevant skills on the top.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> As I told you before, you have a very impressive profile. So it won't take much time. Don't take much stress as it may have bad impact during your interview. Try to relax and meditate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your encouraging words! 
I know I'm probably stressing way too much, but this worry about securing a job has completely consumed me. I'm trying to maintain my mind's calmness using music therapy and a bit of meditation too. 

Just one small question. You mentioned that we need customized CV and cover letters for different jobs. But if a particular recruiter is handling 2 or more job openings and I apply for each one with a different CV and cover letter, then that recruiter would end up with 2 or more different profiles for the same candidate. Isn't this a risk, since the recruiters can get suspicious about such a candidate? 
In such cases,would it be a wise compromise if I keep the CV constant but customize only the cover letter according to the job requirement?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

It's a very good point. But it's a worldwide norm that people customize their CV and specially the cover letter.

First of all, customizing doesn't mean that we will change everything or use our imagination to add some points that we have no idea about. It is just about highlighting the particular skill which will draw the interest of the recruiters for a particular job description. Eventually if he/she reads through and compare, he/she will find that they are the same profile where the order has been modified. In addition to that, you have just added some more achievements /examples for the points which were described in the job description. Also perhaps you have omitted some points regarding some other achievements that were not asked for.

Anyway I don't have much experience regarding this. Google search may bring some expert opinion


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

I would outline my skype interview experience with a Australian IT Financial Product Firm, Had three rounds of interview in Skype they were offering the position in Melbourne but person has to travel to Bristol for 6 months for the client location after initial 3 months in Melbourne. 

The positions are still open let me know if some one has experience with ASP.net/C# technologies and has a good background in Finance preferably he must have worked with top tier banks or financial product/services.

*FIRST ROUND*

This was totally domain based, even though the positions were for Europe/Aus they were interested in US securities
questions were general for someone who has worked in this domain.
US securities trade life cycle, Taxation and Compliance particularly questions from FATCA, IRS reporting and some other general questions

*SECOND ROUND*
This was core technical but different from the ones they have in India they asked me about one of my strong point and all questions were based on those , 
in my case THREADS they drilled me real bad questions ranged from modern async await concepts to how they were previously implemented. Multi deadlock scenarios and thread pool management. Event and Delegate async management and Scenario based questions and some tricky thread management questions. Creating a perfect Singleton, lots of questions on processors kernels and core. They were interested on my work in this field and asked about the framework that i was part of and asked me what could i have done to improved it.

apart from this rest of questions were generic and were from the areas of the language c# to the asp.net , IIS , Oracle (SQL/PLSQL) , Javascript/Jquery , Design Patterns GOF, many questions on transaction management/ACID and related to our previous product.

*THIRD ROUND*
This was behavioral and i was aware of this round as i have already worked in OZ, These would be condition based questions various scenarios will be put forward they will drill you with various difficult situation based questions . And there would be sort of rapid fire kind of questions thrown at you but this totally differs from firm to firm. I have seen people exaggerating and getting caught in some or other question in between, don't do that as people there are good at catching you off guard . 
If you have worked and have a legitimate experience try to pick points on those rather than creating it on fly (my advice prepare on these beforehand).

Hope this was of some help 

Cheers and best of luck to every one out there looking for a job


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Thank you so much. It is helpful for all of us.
I also think that preparation is the key. And it's better to go back to school and re-learn the basics as much as possible.

During my 2nd interview, they asked me some questions on a technology area that I have never made any claim about in my resume. For those questions, I couldn't answer very well too. Later I could realize that they asked me those questions just to understand my thought process. So it's better to keep calm and just try to answer those questions based on the common sense.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

@BangToPerth

Can you please mention some of the behavioral questions that you were asked?


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Vijay24 said:


> @BangToPerth
> 
> Can you please mention some of the behavioral questions that you were asked?


For me they started with whats your approach during tough times and impossible certainties. 

Then they gave a situation wherein client deadlines were at the sight and i was having four constraints and there was pressure from the higher ups internally , I was asked to deal with the situation by being in the role of a common developer who is going to respond to his team lead and as a team lead facing the clients.

Even before i was about to finish my answer they rapidly asked couple of more questions and these were in typical aussie way, these are asked with different tone and you would feel numb if not prepared. Questions were like client is not happy and my answers will decide if they are going to go ahead with the project whats my immediate approach how should i react what if client says no ( these three were literally like bullets thrown at me without a vest being provided )

I have seen people being heroic at this questions nothing wrong at that you can say i will work hard slog like a never sleeping owl ( remember you are telling this to guy who is most likely your lead and manager ) and then be prepared to work like one ( as you cant backtrack from what you have stated ). 
So unless and until you are planning to start the vicious cycle of something which you were glad has been left behind try something smart [My advice you may differ and respect for those].
Lots of questions on response and leanings like whats the learning source of your technical and domain arena.
How you cope with the bad day and mistakes.

Right now all these might sound unimportant and something which can be handled at the spot but believe me when the round starts everything goes haywire so better be prepared


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

*buy a business in australia*

Hello

I would be getting my 189 Visa soon (waiting for grant). I would like to know what good business opportunities in Australia are possible. Though I am an engineer by profession, I would like to diversify into some business when I move to Australia. Does anyone know how the motel business is in Australia? I can invest up to AUD 400,000. I saw quite a few motels up for sale at this price range. They claim a good sale and net profit. Though I have not run a motel so far, it seems like an interesting opportunity.

Could anyone suggest some other good business opportunities as well in Australia for the above sum?

Many Thanks


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BngToPerth said:


> I would outline my skype interview experience with a Australian IT Financial Product Firm, Had three rounds of interview in Skype they were offering the position in Melbourne but person has to travel to Bristol for 6 months for the client location after initial 3 months in Melbourne.
> 
> The positions are still open let me know if some one has experience with ASP.net/C# technologies and has a good background in Finance preferably he must have worked with top tier banks or financial product/services.
> 
> ...


Whoa! You must be really skilled and experienced, if they had to grill you so much on threads! 
But this seems to be different from the experiences of most others, who mentioned that the technical test is usually an online test which we need to complete and email them, after which the behavioral round is held. Perhaps this kind of grilling you experienced, happens only in case of highly skilled/experienced candidates, or for very high paying jobs.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

good job sir.. thanks for guidance..


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Wow, so you proved people that 'It's impossible to get a job offer from overseas' is a myth! I suppose you are REALLY REALLY REALLY skilled, to be able to taste this kind of success! Anyway, my heartfelt congratulations!
> 
> I'm about to land in Sydney this Friday, and to be honest, I'm sick with worry about securing a job. Unable to eat, sleep or do pretty much anything. I'm wondering if I'm likely to lose my sanity due to the worry and stress about getting a job, even before I attempt to get a job! Hehe!
> In times like these, posts like yours give me a glimmer of hope!


Where did you book initial accommodation which area of Sydney to stay to hunt jobs nearby

What is approx cost of living of single person in sydney


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Where did you book initial accommodation which area of Sydney to stay to hunt jobs nearby
> 
> What is approx cost of living of single person in sydney


I initially booked a dormitory through Airbnb for 2 weeks, because it is very difficult to get proper accommodation from offshore. In these 2 weeks, I'll try to get some shared accommodation and then start my job hunt.

The suburb you stay in does not matter, regarding jobs. Just choose one which is safe and not so expensive.

The approximate cost of living can be between 1000 AUD and 1500 AUD per person per month, depending on the lifestyle. It is possible to manage within 900 AUD as well, which is what I am aiming for, until I secure a job. 

If you need any further info, kindly send me a personal message because this thread is dedicated to securing a job. Let's avoid off-topic discussions here.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Congratulations*



tirupoti said:


> Scored.
> Got confirmation and contract letter for my new job.
> My hardwork and research have paid off. Preparation has met the opportunity.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Tirupoti... Actually you helped all forum members and now you got reward from The Almighty for the same...

Good hearts always make their ways. Thanks a lot for guidance and support...

Regards
Jagjeet


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Many CONGRATULATIONS Tirupoti !!!

You really deserve this bro.. Keep it up!


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> Congratulations Tirupoti... Actually you helped all forum members and now you got reward from The Almighty for the same...
> 
> Good hearts always make their ways. Thanks a lot for guidance and support...
> 
> ...





BNK0212 said:


> Many CONGRATULATIONS Tirupoti !!!
> You really deserve this bro.. Keep it up!


Thank you so much for the appreciations.
I will keep writing in future.

.


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats tirupoti,

For you I can say the hard work paid off..well done n wish you all ur dreams come true.

Btw what I felt the most about this thread is..it can bring some insight to people who r having lots of questions about the job in Aus.. N definitely can boost the confidence with some success stories like yours.

To all out there looking for Aus migration.. Don't worry keep on trying.. It doesn't matter how many interviews u fail. It only matters when you get your first job and start your journey to reach your goals. So horn your skills, use your contacts, prepare to face any situation. Trust me no one can keep us away for long from what we really deserve.

Regards
Afdal




tirupoti said:


> Thank you so much for the appreciations.
> I will keep writing in future.
> 
> .


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Tirupoti,

Congrats on your success!! Well done! 

I have some questions on search. Could you please answer:

1} In seek.com.au, when we apply, how long will an initial
response take from the organization we applied to if they 
are inclined to short list the applier?

2} Could you please eliminate all 
personal and identifying information and
share you CV and cover letter? It is completely
alright if you do not want to share.


I am asking because, since you have succeeded
I want to use your CV and cover letter as benchmarks 
to update my own cv. You could eliminate names, dates 
orgs etc but leave the format structure and 
your skills and experience related information that 
would be great as it would help us guage our own 
CV.

3} Skype calls - were the skype calls video calls or audio calls ?


4} If shortlisted, how much time would you get before 
the first call ?

Thank you


----------



## enviedlad (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Tirupoti

Could you please share some general tips about job search for a migrant who has landed in Australia (Sydney to abe precise)? Skills Project or IT service Delivery Management

Regards
Pankaj


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

afdalky said:


> Congrats tirupoti,
> 
> For you I can say the hard work paid off..well done n wish you all ur dreams come true.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. 
Your observation is quite similar to mine. Once we have the PR, all we can do is look forward. Thinking about the job market, having confusion about relocation or getting scared of facing the unknown... all these should be put aside. 

As we have invested so much time and money for getting the PR, now we have only one option: coming out of our comfort zone and fight for finding new opportunity in Australia. 

If we are optimistic, it will give us positive energy to keep ourselves prepared. No matter how many times we fail, HOPE is the only thing that can help us to resolve our weaknesses.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Subcribed


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Please check your answers below:

1} In seek.com.au, when we apply, how long will an initial
response take from the organization we applied to if they 
are inclined to short list the applier?

*Job adverts get expired in seek.com after 1 month. In my experience employers check the resumes regularly. If it is not good / relevant at all, they decline it immediately (with or without a rejection email. I didn't receive a rejection letter for most of my applications. Unfortunately many people will not show the decency of sending at least a generic rejection letter). But for the choosen resumes, they wait till the end of the 1 month period, then shortlist the best candidates for interview. If they can't find their desired candidate, they extend the ad for 1 more month. There is no certain answer for this. It depends on the employer /recruiter's personal style*.

2} Could you please eliminate all 
personal and identifying information and
share you CV and cover letter? It is completely
alright if you do not want to share.

*I have written two posts in this thread on resume and cover letter. Please follow them. I have attached 2 examples there which are of excellent quality and reflect a good Australian format. I have just followed them in my case. Besides don't forget to customize them based on the job adverts. And continuesly keep improving the quality*.

I am asking because, since you have succeeded
I want to use your CV and cover letter as benchmarks 
to update my own cv. You could eliminate names, dates 
orgs etc but leave the format structure and 
your skills and experience related information that 
would be great as it would help us guage our own 
CV.

*You can easily benchmark the formats that I shared. Thoseare reallygood examples. Dont forget to mention your PR status and relocation date on your cover letter.*

3} Skype calls - were the skype calls video calls or audio calls ?

*It was video call. And I think it will be always video call at least from the second round. There is no alternative to this. Most of them even will not want to hire you without an in-person interview. In addition to that, in many cases they will send you some problems to solve or aptitude tests to take.*

4} If shortlisted, how much time would you get before 
the first call ?
*It totally depends on the employer. But as I said before, they may wait until the advertisement gets expired in the job site. However, in general I think any process in Australia is much slower than many other countries in the world.*

Thank you


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

enviedlad said:


> Hi Tirupoti
> 
> Could you please share some general tips about job search for a migrant who has landed in Australia (Sydney to abe precise)? Skills Project or IT service Delivery Management
> 
> ...


Well I haven't landed yet 

Given that you have made a strong LinkedIn network and a killer resume / cover letter before your landing, now it's time to apply and meet/call the recruiters after each application. Apply for 1/2 relevant jobs a day instead of 10. And invest much time for each individual application. Also you may find companies that have works in your domain and then send them a very good cover letter stating your situation and eagerness to meet them for an interview.

Until you secure a job, don't hesitate/feel shy to find a part-time casual job for survival (also to keep your spirit up) and at the same time preparing yourself for the interview which may happen anytime with a short notice. To fully utilize the time, you may make some video tutorials, write some blogs, post some codes to github and learn/re-learn technologies related to you. All these will keep enriching your CV as the time goes by. Meet only those people who has positive outlook, can inspire you and give you good advice. That was my plan. Actually I have done some of these already in the last 3 months. Contributing to this forum was one of my goals to check/correct my job hunting strategy based on the feedback from others.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Link that might be useful

How to Get the Applicant Tracking System to Pick You


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

tirupoti said:


> Please check your answers below:
> 
> 1} In seek.com.au, when we apply, how long will an initial
> response take from the organization we applied to if they
> ...


Hi Tirupoti,


Thank you for the detailed reply. 

1} Ok.. This means that those posted last week May might take few days to shprtlist correct ?

2} Thank you - I got the two formats.

3} At what time were the calls scheduled ? And how did u manage the Internet ? Did u have like a back up connection or something ?

4} Did u attend the calls from home and take a PTO for the day ?

5} The tasks they assign ? How does this happen ? Do they send you and give you some time to solve offline ? Or is it during the call it self ? And u dont have any required software correct ? So how do you solve these - do u basically write the algorithms ?

Thank you again


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi Tirupoti,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the detailed reply.
> ...


1. Yes. I think the final shortlisting is done after the job advertisements get expired (30days both in seek.com and LinkedIn )

3. I live in a country where they have world's fastest internet. I have my home wifi. But as a backup I could also use mobile Internet if needed. But I have never found my home internet to be disrupted.

4. I took day off from office for both the skype interviews. At home, usually no sound at all from outside. Make sure a white background, sufficient light, quiet surrounding. Must practice with your friends or family with mock interviews. Keep a glass of water, pen and paper. On the desktop, keep all important files open. There are some youtube tutorials and articles on video interview: learn from them. For telephonic sessions, I found a quiet and suitable place in my office. So whenever they used to call me, I used to go there beforehand qith a pen and piece of paper. 

5. I was given some tasks before the second interview. Day before the interview they sent me some videos of their products and asked me to think about technical implementation and future improvement. And 10/20 min before the interview they sent me some codes with an algorithm optimization problem. But they told me to think about it and discuss it with them during the interview. So I noted down all the points as comment in the code. After reading them they asked me further questions on it. I kept visual studio installed on my home PC. You can also use online editors to practice at home.


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,
guys a small help. I am the primary applicant and taking my wife along with me on partner visa. My wife is working as a research scientist in veterinary pathology. She has almost 1.6 + experience in veterinary research field and has around 1+ experience as a practiced veterinarian In India. Whats her chances of getting a Job in Australia Mostly Melbourne / Sydney / Brisbane 

I know that she have to pass some exams to be a practiced veterinarian in Australia. but does the same thing applies for research field as well ? or is there any veterinary related jobs that she can get 

Any input will be highly appreciated.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

tirupoti said:


> 1. Yes. I think the final shortlisting is done after the job advertisements get expired (30days both in seek.com and LinkedIn )
> 
> 3. I live in a country where they have world's fastest internet. I have my home wifi. But as a backup I could also use mobile Internet if needed. But I have never found my home internet to be disrupted.
> 
> ...



Hi Tirupoti,

Thank you for the reply.

I presume you wear in formals for the video call (atleast the shirt part  )

Did u wear a tie ?

Thank you


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

XWQ said:


> Hi Tirupoti,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...



It is advisable to wear suit with tie. Yesterday, I had a skype interview and I wore suit with tie. Hope, I would have made good impression with them.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

husain081 said:


> It is advisable to wear suit with tie. Yesterday, I had a skype interview and I wore suit with tie. Hope, I would have made good impression with them.


You are right. It should be always suit with tie. 100% formal though it's an skype interview. Other than dress up, from all other aspects one should always keep it formal. For the employer, this is as important as in person interview as they are going to take vital decisions based on what they see on the screen. During my interview, all the interviewer wear casual dresses like t-shirts (typical style in IT companies). But it should be always formal at the job seeker's end.

Best of luck hussain081. Please share your experience with us.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

rrnarayan said:


> Link that might be useful
> 
> How to Get the Applicant Tracking System to Pick You


Thanks rrnarayan. This article is really insightful and we get to know what happens after we push our application in that black-box.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

afdalky said:


> Hi,
> guys a small help. I am the primary applicant and taking my wife along with me on partner visa. My wife is working as a research scientist in veterinary pathology. She has almost 1.6 + experience in veterinary research field and has around 1+ experience as a practiced veterinarian In India. Whats her chances of getting a Job in Australia Mostly Melbourne / Sydney / Brisbane
> 
> I know that she have to pass some exams to be a practiced veterinarian in Australia. but does the same thing applies for research field as well ? or is there any veterinary related jobs that she can get
> ...


Sorry. I have no idea regarding this. No doubt, your wife has to get proper license to practice as a professional in Australia.

*About research position:* I assume she does not have a PhD. If she has then she can try for university/research centres based post-doc jobs. But in case she does not have a PhD, you can look for jobs in seek.com and other Australian job sites. I have seen some research assistant jobs that are frequently posted in seek.com. Those jobs do not require PhD or Postdoctoral level research experience in most of the cases. All they look for, is someone who has practical knowledge on handling / managing lab equipments and perform / demonstrate some basic experiments. Having relevant and Australian standard experience (with a very well presented resume and cover letter) are very important in this case. You may also advise her to connect with recruiters and grow an effective network in Linkedin.


----------



## amit_singhal (Mar 22, 2012)

Wonderful job Tirupoti.. Thanks for all your guidance...


----------



## amit_singhal (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for clearing all my doubts about the PR Visa doubts for Oz..


----------



## amit_singhal (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anyone have idea about the Exam PET that is considered as an alternative of IELTS. Please shed some more light on this. Whether this is accepted as a valid proof for Functional English.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

amit_singhal said:


> Does anyone have idea about the Exam PET that is considered as an alternative of IELTS. Please shed some more light on this. Whether this is accepted as a valid proof for Functional English.


Are you talking about PTE - Academic there is entire popular thread dedicated to it 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## saurabhsi (Apr 24, 2015)

Can anyone give us a rough idea about Salary range @ BFSI BA domain?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

saurabhsi said:


> Can anyone give us a rough idea about Salary range @ BFSI BA domain?


bfsi is huge domain. Range could be from 60k to 200k.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

tirupoti said:


> You are right. It should be always suit with tie. 100% formal though it's an skype interview. Other than dress up, from all other aspects one should always keep it formal. For the employer, this is as important as in person interview as they are going to take vital decisions based on what they see on the screen. During my interview, all the interviewer wear casual dresses like t-shirts (typical style in IT companies). But it should be always formal at the job seeker's end.
> 
> Best of luck hussain081. Please share your experience with us.


Hi Tirupoti, I have been invited to attend second round of skype interview next week. The interviewers are mangers and I guess it should be of behavioral and cultural fit questions. The first round was purely technical and they told me I can expect very few technical questions in the second round. I would appreciate, if you could recommend some materials/sites which could help me on this topics with answers. Thanks in advance.

-Husain


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

husain081 said:


> Hi Tirupoti, I have been invited to attend second round of skype interview next week. The interviewers are mangers and I guess it should be of behavioral and cultural fit questions. The first round was purely technical and they told me I can expect very few technical questions in the second round. I would appreciate, if you could recommend some materials/sites which could help me on this topics with answers. Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Husain


These were the behavioral questions asked to me in one of the skype interview rounds 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...738954-scoring-job-migrant-daily-tips-10.html

But there might be completely different set of question that you get.

these helped me
88 great behavioural job interview questions to help you prepare for your next interview
Behavioural interview tips | Interview skills | Interview questions and answers

Hope they are of some help to you


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

BngToPerth said:


> These were the behavioral questions asked to me in one of the skype interview rounds
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...738954-scoring-job-migrant-daily-tips-10.html
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, I'll surely look into these sites...


----------



## Himoz (Dec 2, 2014)

Good to read the posts. Its really helpful and motivating.

Wanted to know what are the chances of getting a job offshore for a non- IT job like banking/insurance etc.? Do these jobs invite skype interview by any chance?

Anyone having any idea?


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Thanks buddy, I'll surely look into these sites...


Hello Hussain081, 
I think you have already got all you need from the links that have been provided


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Hii all, 
I just got the PR yesterday and i started to prepare good documents. I am intending to land in sydney as it has many recruitment chances.
My question is there any business newspaper that i could find job ads in NSW? 
If there is, it could be helpful as the employer who pay money for posting ads may have genuine chance of employment.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Resume naming convention*

Hi Tirupoti,

What should be the naming convention for the resume ? Would it be ok if we give - "RESUME - FIRST_NAME <SPACE> LAST_NAME"

Thank you


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi Tirupoti,
> 
> What should be the naming convention for the resume ? Would it be ok if we give - "RESUME - FIRST_NAME <SPACE> LAST_NAME"
> 
> Thank you


There is no strict rule on this. You may refer to the sample resume that I have shared in a previous post of this thread.

In my case , I didn't write the resume. It started with my name

___________________________________________

*First_Name Last_Name*
email: □■□■□■@gmail.com | +00-00-0000-0000
Current Location: Utopia
Australia Visa Status: Permanent Resident
LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/MyProfile
Skype ID: □■□■□■​__________________________________________

In current location, write the country name if you are still out of Australia. In case you are in Australia, write 
Address: Suburb_Name, State_Name- ZIP0000. Perhaps skype id is not required if you are in Australia. I highlighted my visa status blue color. You may add one more point like, Relocation Date: 17 June, 2015 (if you want to)


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Himoz said:


> Good to read the posts. Its really helpful and motivating.
> 
> Wanted to know what are the chances of getting a job offshore for a non- IT job like banking/insurance etc.? Do these jobs invite skype interview by any chance?
> 
> Anyone having any idea?


Hello, I think you should keep trying. Anyone with a good profile, well presented cover letter and resume, impressive interview performance may get job offshore regardless of the field.

I don't know about the mindset of Australian employer or recruiter, but if I were in their place, I would never miss a chance to acquire a good talent for my company even if he/she is still offshore with a PR and close relocation date.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

saurabhsi said:


> Can anyone give us a rough idea about Salary range @ BFSI BA domain?


It is really hard to talk about the salary. It depends on the company. If you join google Sydney as a fresh graduate engineer, you will get more than 100k + a lot of other benefits. On the other hand, a small company may offer 100k for an engineer even with 8/10 Years+ experience.

You may research on seek.com though not all ads explicitly mention about salary. It also depends on how one demonstrates excellence in the interview. Salary also varies depending on the location.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Hii all,
> I just got the PR yesterday and i started to prepare good documents. I am intending to land in sydney as it has many recruitment chances.
> My question is there any business newspaper that i could find job ads in NSW?
> If there is, it could be helpful as the employer who pay money for posting ads may have genuine chance of employment.


Hello, 
I have no idea about the answer to your question. But I highly doubt that, in 2015 any company will post a job in the newspaper.

In case of online job ads, some are posted directly by the company. For example, I got my job from an ad posted in seek.com directly by the employer.

However, I don't think all ads are fake. If it would be the case, I wonder how all those recruiting companies survive. Moreover, all my acquaintances and friends in Australia suggested me to look for job in seek.com or linkedin.

Finally, I don't believe that, we can't trust most of the job postings in a country's no. 1 job site. I have applied for around 20 jobs in seek.com but got response from only a few (may be 4/5). Only one of them resulted to an interview but all other told me to contact them after my relocation.


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Helpful Insight:

The Hiring Report 2015 | The State of Hiring in Australia | Hudson


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

tusharvatsa said:


> Helpful Insight:
> 
> The Hiring Report 2015 | The State of Hiring in Australia | Hudson


Thanks for the helpful link


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

this is a very good thread - thanks Tirupoti


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

tirupoti said:


> Hello Hussain081,
> I think you have already got all you need from the links that have been provided


Hi Tirupoti, I've had my second round of skype interview today. It was all about the behavioral and cultural fit questions interviewed by 2 Engineering managers. Hope, I would have satisfied them. 

I have used attached document for the behavioral interview questions. This I got somewhere in the internet and downloaded longtime ago. It has most of answers for each questions and how to approach them. You can customize the answers based on the examples. I find it useful and I want to share it with people like me.


----------



## Hisham Al Said (Jan 10, 2014)

Hii everyone,
I wish the best wish for all diligent job seekers.
Today I've checked the website of Canberra and surprisingly found that the unemployment rate is reduced to be 4.5 percent, while in australia unemplyement rate is 6.1 percent. 
Is there real possibility to find satisfying market for job seekers from overseas in canberra or this figures is irrelevant ?


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

thanks for sharing comparison between sydeny and melbourne.


----------



## bonjoursunil (Jul 4, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## bonjoursunil (Jul 4, 2015)

*Part time jobs*

Let me share the experience of leading over two years of my life here in Brisbane as a student. I just Completed my masters at UQ, Brisbane. I had initiated my PR(189) (as I had over five years of experience in IT in India) , once I came down here. 

In these two years I had to do lots of part time jobs, as it is difficult to find full time job on student visa, and yes, Seek.com is widely used job search engines here just like monster.com, timesjobs.com etc in India. 

Easy to find part time jobs in Australia are, stadium casual jobs, pizza hut, dominos delivery jobs etc. I know it is difficult to adjust to non-main stream jobs but, better get used to it. Make sure you are aware of Australian minimum wages act, which is 17.5$/hour (Wherever you work).

You might wonder why part time job, it might take a while for you to search and get full time job in your field of interest and in mean time, it will be difficult for you to manage your daily expenses. Hence, it is good to have a back up plan until you get into main stream professional life.

Unlike most of you, I am a different case as I applied for my PR from here after experiencing student life in Australia. Let me know if you would like to know more about life (struggle) in Australia or keywords for finding part time jobs and I would be more than happy to help anyone on anything to the best of my knowledge.

Would like to see more coordination and involvement from every member here to achieve our common goal.

Cheers,


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Sunil Reddy,

Thanks for your inputs on part time.

As you were on student visa in Oz, I think it was not difficult to get part time jobs.
As we are landing with PR visa, are there good possibilities of getting part time and full time casual / odd jobs in Oz/Sydney?

Till we get jobs I think doing odd jobs is better to earn and survive in Oz.
As per your experience till now in Oz did you see the people with PR visa getting casual jobs/ part time jobs without issues.

What could be minimum $$$ one can earn from part time or casual jobs?
Any websites we need to register to get odd/casual jobs.

Pl let us know which will be helpful

Thanks,


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

bonjoursunil said:


> Let me share the experience of leading over two years of my life here in Brisbane as a student. I just Completed my masters at UQ, Brisbane. I had initiated my PR(189) (as I had over five years of experience in IT in India) , once I came down here.
> 
> In these two years I had to do lots of part time jobs, as it is difficult to find full time job on student visa, and yes, Seek.com is widely used job search engines here just like monster.com, timesjobs.com etc in India.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing the info. Ok, now I was thinking about the part time jobs, and thought even they are not easy to get (I did read in this forum somewhere), I have not been to Australia at all and this will be my first time. However, I'm just curious on getting Part Time jobs, dont you all think there will be stiff competition as part time jobs may be easier than the regular ones? I did go through some of them in seek, and I dont even know if I will fit in any of them (as I had done only IT through out, I dont even know if I will be getting the job as I don't have experience). Of course I will be ready for everything for odd jobs, but wouldn't a lot of people be thinking the same way? 

Im asking this so we can all be prepared on what to expect when we land there. It shouldnt be the case that we take things for granted that as soon as we land and we have something ready for us to start off right away with some income.


----------



## bonjoursunil (Jul 4, 2015)

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Sunil Reddy,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs on part time.
> 
> ...


Hi Dhanajaya,

Sorry for the delayed response, Yes, being a PR you will have upper hand on getting casual or part time jobs as most jobs do ask for either Oz citizenship or permanent residency. So, you will have advantage getting odd jobs than people with non-PR or citizenship status.

And minimum wages start from around 18$/hour, usually 21 or 22 on weekdays and more on weekends based on your shift. Beware of cash in hand jobs, employer usually tend to pay you lesser than minimum wage in this case. Go for job on TFN (similar to PAN in India )

Widely used jobs search engines are Seek.com, Indeed, Gumtree.com.au (this will also help you in finding accommodation and many more stuff)

Cheers,


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Sunil,

Thanks a lot for your inputs.
Can one earn minimum AUD 200 or any approx amount daily from odd/casual jobs?

Do you think will it be difficult to search professional jobs while doing odd jobs/casual jobs.

Do you know any consultancies/agencies who can provide odd/ casual jobs as soon I land in Oz ie. Sydney.

It seems TAX will be deducted from any salary if TFN number is there. Is this correct and what could be tax slabs.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K




bonjoursunil said:


> Hi Dhanajaya,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response, Yes, being a PR you will have upper hand on getting casual or part time jobs as most jobs do ask for either Oz citizenship or permanent residency. So, you will have advantage getting odd jobs than people with non-PR or citizenship status.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonjoursunil (Jul 4, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing the info. Ok, now I was thinking about the part time jobs, and thought even they are not easy to get (I did read in this forum somewhere), I have not been to Australia at all and this will be my first time. However, I'm just curious on getting Part Time jobs, dont you all think there will be stiff competition as part time jobs may be easier than the regular ones? I did go through some of them in seek, and I dont even know if I will fit in any of them (as I had done only IT through out, I dont even know if I will be getting the job as I don't have experience). Of course I will be ready for everything for odd jobs, but wouldn't a lot of people be thinking the same way?
> 
> Im asking this so we can all be prepared on what to expect when we land there. It shouldnt be the case that we take things for granted that as soon as we land and we have something ready for us to start off right away with some income.



Hi Vijay,

Ha ha..I understand ... But, as the saying goes, "if you think it is difficult, it is. And if you think it is easy, you are right"

Cheers,


----------



## bonjoursunil (Jul 4, 2015)

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs.
> Can one earn minimum AUD 200 or any approx amount daily from odd/casual jobs?
> ...


Well, 200$/day through casual jobs is quite impractical but not Iimpossibl. All jobs must be done through TFN to make sure you don't fall under tax office radar. Tax slabs are around 20,000/year.

Consultancies are there for many job types, but part time and casual are acquired through online applicaction or directly through employers..

Cheers,


----------



## philip123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Tirupoti
can you please tell me what documents from the previous company(home country) are expected for joining permanent jobs in Australia. are they the same documents that they require for contract jobs as well.
Thanks.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

philip123 said:


> Hi Tirupoti
> can you please tell me what documents from the previous company(home country) are expected for joining permanent jobs in Australia. are they the same documents that they require for contract jobs as well.
> Thanks.


Hello, 
You don't need any document for any kind of job application.
Only references will be checked. But it's always better to keep all kinds of documents (employment certificate, tax statement, payslips) handy.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

bonjoursunil said:


> Well, 200$/day through casual jobs is quite impractical but not Iimpossibl. All jobs must be done through TFN to make sure you don't fall under tax office radar. Tax slabs are around 20,000/year.
> 
> Consultancies are there for many job types, but part time and casual are acquired through online applicaction or directly through employers..
> 
> Cheers,


150 aud per day is practical? Are these temp jobs very quick to find. How to find them very quickly and nearby


What all documents- educational, for past work experience and references are required? 

What all to collect from india in respect to paper work for jobs in oz


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Some Useful Tips for Job Hunt*

Migration to Australia from India Post # 2 : Getting a Job


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Tirupoti,

I am planning to move Queensland regional area in next month as i got 489 SS visa (Production Manager Manufacturing)

To fulfill the conditions of this visa and to get PR, i have to work minimum 35hrs/week. But one of my friend living in Cairns told me that most of jobs are done on cash basis.

My question is that, how can I give evidence of my employment while I am doing cash work. Or is there any other way to meet the requirements of 887 visa.


With Regards,
Jagjeet


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Useful stuff!
Thanks for sharing experiences! Subscribing


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

Hello Tirupoti

Can you give some tips as to how to keep yourself motivated in this difficult hour of job search.?? 

Regards

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

One good thing about rejection messages is that I'm able to learn to say no in different ways, 
especially because of me being an HR myself 😀!!!!

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

guys,

i am planning to travel in september but i am unable to find a suitable accommodation. Can someone tell me which is the best place to stay while I am on a job hunting spree. by the way i am into system and Network engineering


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> guys,
> 
> i am planning to travel in september but i am unable to find a suitable accommodation. Can someone tell me which is the best place to stay while I am on a job hunting spree. by the way i am into system and Network engineering


Simple www.airbnb.com.au


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

M planning to stop applying for job

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

M planning to stop applying for jobs from India, the only response I get is rejection

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hi*



funkyzoom said:


> I initially booked a dormitory through Airbnb for 2 weeks, because it is very difficult to get proper accommodation from offshore. In these 2 weeks, I'll try to get some shared accommodation and then start my job hunt.
> 
> The suburb you stay in does not matter, regarding jobs. Just choose one which is safe and not so expensive.
> 
> ...


Hi

Can see from your timeline you have returned to India - is it due to lack of job offer? Pls let us know what was your experience whilest job hunting.
thanks
Nish


----------



## binioz (Nov 25, 2012)

Hisham Al Said said:


> Hii all,
> I just got the PR yesterday and i started to prepare good documents. I am intending to land in sydney as it has many recruitment chances.
> My question is there any business newspaper that i could find job ads in NSW?
> If there is, it could be helpful as the employer who pay money for posting ads may have genuine chance of employment.


Hello Hisham.. in your time line you mentioned expected time for landing in Oz as Nov-2015.. IMHO, Nov to Jan would be kind of "not-much-job-openings" months due to Xmas time.. so ideal time to land n Oz can be after Jan 2016.. 
this is just my suggestion.. i hope you would have thought abt it!
All the Best!!


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Subscribing


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

tirupoti said:


> *Scoring a job as migrant*​
> *Bypass the Recruiter, How to send your Resume directly to the employer*
> 
> It is not easy. You may send your resume directly to hundreds of companies. For the pessimists, what may happen:
> ...


Hello Mate,

Such a detailed thread, wow! Well done! It's pleasing to see you got your desired job.

Very happy for you and I'm wondering how I missed your thread so far..

All the best!!


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Scoring a Job as Migrant: Daily Tips
> 
> KEEP A LIST OF JOB APPLICATIONS​
> 》Job advertisement in seek.com or linkedin gets expired after 1 month unless the employer extend it. After this period the advertisement will not be available online. So whenever you apply keep a local copy of the ad and also keep an excel file tracker for listing down all your applications (with details). Don't forget to keep individual copy of all resumes and cover letters too. You will need all these information handy in case you get an interview call.
> ...


I like the fact that you put IN CASE YOU get an interview call LOL


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can see from your timeline you have returned to India - is it due to lack of job offer? Pls let us know what was your experience whilest job hunting.
> thanks
> Nish


Check out this thread, you will get all the info about why I returned:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

*90th Day - Some experiences in Australia*

Today is my 90th day here in Australia, I mean as a permanent resident aka PR Holder. I have started my job search seriously right from the day I got the visa and hence its 90 days for my job search too, Obviously, I am still unsuccessful in my pursuit and so I have all the time to write in forums and blogs. I will put it down in bullet points .

Prepare a good resume, cover letters and apply for the jobs that suit your background. You will get calls

The job market is very mature and so the general designations of senior XYZ, manager XYZ etc will need more experience. Some of you may be managers or senior Xyzs in your countries but keep your expectations 1 level below. It might be a big blow to your ego to accept a lesser designation, but it shouldn't matter as long as the work you do is of the same quality

Recruitment process is very lengthy compared to other job markets. The responses are slow, the process are old fashioned. Bear with patience. 

Technical probing wont be as rigorous as I have experienced in other countries. So don't waste too much time preparing for technical skills. However they ask you the very basics which I hope you would be familiar with

Now, here comes the final/behavioural/decision interview. I have 100% of the times reached this part of the process. I have applied to about 100 jobs--> Got calls from recruiters for about 20--> Had technical interviews with hiring managers for about 8--> Reached the final decision interview 8 

I am very comfortable with my skills and technical interviews are a breeze for me. I assumed this was the most important thing as this what they want. Getting the job done. I proved and sometimes overwhelmed the interviewers with my skills. 

But life isnt without twists. There is will be an interview post tech discussion which supposedly uncovers your "CULTURAL FIT" with the organisation. Many of the questions start with "tell me a situation where you did bla bla ". Knowing fully that these are some necessary HR/Psycometric **** that one has to go through I was well prepared for these questions. I answered perfectly with genuine real life experiences answering every aspect the job requires.

But now comes the questions. More straight forward. How do you blend into the colloquial culture here in Australia. Can you do this random/undefined/vague "STAKEHOLDER MANAGEMENT". And they judge you on everything. Can you fit in the team? Obviously yes right? I have over 10 yrs of professional experience and worked across the world and yet they feel its tough for me to work with supposedly Multi-Cultural (or Multi-Coloured?) teams here in Australia. I have failed 8 times.

In fact in at least 4 of the interviews there was only one more candidate along with me in the last round. And I for sure had more experience, employer brands, and international/local exposure. I also set a high standard in technical interviews (as its damn important to me, so I always went the extra mile to show everything I knew). In 3 of those they didn't take both of us and wanted to go back to the market. 

And the last but not the least, this is one interview where I felt enough is enough and decided head back home after holidaying in New Zealand.

Now this cool company which is among the top 50 companies in Oz had 7 rounds of filtering applicants. First is an application profiling based on resumes, then there is a some behavioural tests. I cleared it (damn I don't know how, but the computer decided I am fit for the job). Then came the aptitude tests. Almost many applicants got filtered out here. Then there is a technical test a week later. I cleared the technical tests. I got a automated mail saying I am all good and ready for the next round. To my surprise I realised I was the only one left who cleared all these tests ( I had connected with other participants to know this). So what do you expect? a formal interview then an offer right? No it doesn't work this way here. They don't give me even an interview call. and head back to market for more people.

Now I was shying away from calling this discrimination all these days. Some how people cant believe someone from third world can be smart. Even after proving it beyond doubt that I am the best among the lot, they only think that they didn't see the best available talent locally and hence we are left with only one third world migrant looking for this coveted job. You decide in what you want to call it, but I am done. Some times I felt 2015 is far ahead of these discrimination and people are idealistic in separating their personal opinions from professional decisions. But I feel Apartheid kind of society still exists but inside four walls, either inside a conference room, or a coffee table or at home where there is no coloured person. The true feelings/stereotypes start to flow. 

I was applying for a management/business position and not a technical/IT job so I might have had different experience than the majority. I heard the IT situation is better for Asians, and specially for Indians. 

I have an IELTS score of 8.5 which I had to take for the migration assessments. So I cant say how bad the situation is for other non-English speaking migrants who just have enough English skills to manage a conversation. Another piece of advice - ENGINEERS DONT EVEN THINK OF MIGRATING IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO WORK IN AN ENGINEERING JOB HERE IN OZ. There are absolutely no jobs, when I say absolutely its ZERO. Whatever manufacturing/industry left in the country is closing down and there are no jobs for engineers. Across the board, for every branch. I have my friends, first hand tell me this. 

Salaries arent that high for skilled jobs. The cost benefit for a professional decreases the more senior you are. I mean the expenses are so damn high and the salaries proportionately are not so high. So the look to migrate for the lifestyle not for the money here. 

Apart from this Oz is a beautiful place to stay, enjoy, play and travel. Third world migrants are however welcomed in menial jobs which generally are casual/temp in nature with rolling rosters.


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Today is my 90th day here in Australia, I mean as a permanent resident aka PR Holder. I have started my job search seriously right from the day I got the visa and hence its 90 days for my job search too, Obviously, I am still unsuccessful in my pursuit and so I have all the time to write in forums and blogs. I will put it down in bullet points .
> 
> Prepare a good resume, cover letters and apply for the jobs that suit your background. You will get calls
> 
> ...


Damnnn boy! You nailed it to a cross 

I can totally corroborate to your experiences. Rounds after rounds of interview and in the end you are to take the blame for not being a cultural fit. I think they should build up another assessment body for "Cultural Fit" and get all PR or work related visa applicants to have their assessment done for cultural fit prior to approval of visa. This may sound like a joke because it is a joke  But taken seriously, it will save everyone's time. We won't have to learn these things the hard way.

By the way, could you make it to any government organization for any of your interviews?


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

ahszar said:


> Damnnn boy! You nailed it to a cross
> 
> I can totally corroborate to your experiences. Rounds after rounds of interview and in the end you are to take the blame for not being a cultural fit. I think they should build up another assessment body for "Cultural Fit" and get all PR or work related visa applicants to have their assessment done for cultural fit prior to approval of visa. This may sound like a joke because it is a joke  But taken seriously, it will save everyone's time. We won't have to learn these things the hard way.
> 
> By the way, could you make it to any government organization for any of your interviews?


No. I haven't applied to any government bodies. My point of coming to Australia was work with good and reputed companies, gain so overseas experience and head back home in 4 to 5 years, where they value this kind of exposure very much.


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

Subscribing for the thread..


----------



## gkaushik (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice thread! Subscribing


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

gbhanu2001 said:


> No. I haven't applied to any government bodies. My point of coming to Australia was work with good and reputed companies, gain so overseas experience and head back home in 4 to 5 years, where they value this kind of exposure very much.


Not sure if you have headed home already. If you're here, I'd suggest targeting government organizations too.

I have worked as contractor with both private and government organizations and I can tell you based on my experiences that things work differently in government places. Instead of them expecting us to be a Cultural Fit, the employees of government organizations are quite accommodating and open to diversity in its true sense. It's because most of them are very careful about policies applicable on this topic and practically apply them in their daily work. Private companies will have even better written policies on diversity, in terms of wording and clause after clause on diversity, but in reality its different. I know people here including myself who were rejected after two rounds of interview by private companies. They were told that they were technically sound but they will not fit in their culture. I think its a very bold and blunt way of turning down an applicant. Why can't they hire someone and give them a chance to prove that they will be a good fit by learning their culture and values??? They are just afraid that they will have to let a hired person go after probation and will have to make up thousands of reasons other than "Cultural Fit" to replace them. The situation in government organizations is much better where people are much more tolerant and open minded.

I don't know how this all helps you but I just wanted to let you know.


----------



## _khaled_ (Aug 31, 2015)

gbhanu2001 said:


> No. I haven't applied to any government bodies. My point of coming to Australia was work with good and reputed companies, gain so overseas experience and head back home in 4 to 5 years, where they value this kind of exposure very much.


Thanks for sharing your experiences. However, i'd like to add my poor 2-cents.

**Applicable to all**

From the gist of experiences of my IT friends (quite a bunch of them are now settled there) in Oz, 3 months is too quick to make a right decision. 

For Oz, any tech/non-tech migrant should prepare for at least 1 year. Why? 6 months for picking up the language (oz words, slangs, accent) and networking in the industry. Next 6 months for full-throttle push for job.

NONE of my friends (even, one with wizard-level skill in Oracle) could establish in a proper job before 1 year.

So, how you should bear the cost-of-living ? Prepare to embrace some "blue-collar" jobs just to keep up with life.

Remember, migration IS A struggle. You are doing it NOT just for you, rather for your next generations. So, plz don't give up. Help yourself, help other as you can, you will also find help from an unexpected place. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

_khaled_ said:


> NONE of my friends (even, one with wizard-level skill in Oracle) could establish in a proper job before 1 year.
> 
> So, how you should bear the cost-of-living ? Prepare to embrace some "blue-collar" jobs just to keep up with life.


Hey _khaled... Wizard-Level... lol

If an Oracle wizards casts only technical spells, interviewers will treat him as techie! You'd rather be a handsome and adorable one to win their hearts :eyebrows:

I think all work is work, blue or white. If its a matter of survival, then you got to do what you got to do! But before you reach that point, give it your very best.

Your 2 cents aren't poor  Its good advice for plenty out there


----------



## ravirami (Aug 11, 2015)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Today is my 90th day here in Australia, I mean as a permanent resident aka PR Holder. I have started my job search seriously right from the day I got the visa and hence its 90 days for my job search too, Obviously, I am still unsuccessful in my pursuit and so I have all the time to write in forums and blogs. I will put it down in bullet points .
> 
> Prepare a good resume, cover letters and apply for the jobs that suit your background. You will get calls
> 
> ...


Well, your post for Engineers is very scary..

I had already made my plan to move in Australia..

Definitely I want to try myself in different culture & lifestyle...

I will post my experience once I reach for sure.


----------



## Xabier84 (Aug 11, 2015)

gbhanu2001 said:


> Another piece of advice - ENGINEERS DONT EVEN THINK OF MIGRATING IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO WORK IN AN ENGINEERING JOB HERE IN OZ. There are absolutely no jobs, when I say absolutely its ZERO. Whatever manufacturing/industry left in the country is closing down and there are no jobs for engineers. Across the board, for every branch. I have my friends, first hand tell me this.
> 
> .



Now this worries me A LOT!!! 

How come you get to see so many engineering openings on Seek? are they scams?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Xabier84 said:


> Now this worries me A LOT!!!
> 
> How come you get to see so many engineering openings on Seek? are they scams?


Whatever companies left bring cheap and temporary labour on work visa (457 ) from oversees but to do that they have to prove they searched for candidates locally. So they just advertise it on seek and sit over it and then tell immigration that there is shortage of labour inside OZ.


----------



## ethann84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice thread with lots of helpful information for job seekers. I will be moving to Melbourne in Jan 2016 and these guidance will be pretty much helpful. I had worked as an intern in an IT service provider in Melbourne for a short period (only 3 months) when I was studying there and now working for Australian government overseas a local staff for almost a year. Hopefully I can land a job within 3-6 months, considered that I have some "local experience" as some of us have mentioned. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Subscribing for the thread


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

Requesting people with positive experience to please post their comments, would like to look at the flip side of the picture too

Thanks

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*is it bad idea to apply from overseas*

guys is it bad idea to apply from overseas , afraid the old resume will be saved in data base and we won't be called even we arrived there .


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> guys is it bad idea to apply from overseas , afraid the old resume will be saved in data base and we won't be called even we arrived there .


Agree

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice thread , Subscribing.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

Subscribing.


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

andrew64 said:


> guys is it bad idea to apply from overseas , afraid the old resume will be saved in data base and we won't be called even we arrived there .


Hello

_guys is it bad idea to apply from overseas_
In my opinion, yes it is a bad idea. Applying from overseas means your chances of getting an interview are almost already reduced to half. Not sure how soon can a person applying from overseas will be able to attend an interview if it is scheduled in couple of days after submission of CV. There is a possibility that there will be time differences between the country you are applying from and here. I don't think employers/recruiters will bother to an extent of scheduling their interviews and phone calls according to your travel plans or time zones. This is further complimented by the fact that there is plenty of PR holders in almost every occupation who have migrated before you and are readily available for contact. I'd suggest, you focus on your planning at this point. Compare your skill level with requirement of jobs here. Improve on your communication skills, if there is room for it. So that when you arrive here you are ready to meet anyone and prove your skills in an interview.

_ afraid the old resume will be saved in data base and we won't be called even we arrived there ._
Most of the recruiters maintain their own database of candidates. Almost every unsuccessful candidate ends up there. I'm not sure they will bother to enter an overseas applicant because the contact details on your resume will be of your country, unless you have a local Australian number that you are using on roaming. But still your location or city of stay in Australia will be unknown if you are overseas. Based on my personal experience, recruiters like to make a telephonic contact first to have a chat and kind of test your communication skills and basic awareness of the role. I am not convinced they will do it for someone so far away from local workplace. When you are here, they always ask for an updated resume'.

So, don't waste your time and energy now. Keep it preserved for when you arrive here. Do plenty of research. And one more thing, if you keep applying from there and don't hear back anything you may get disappointed. I'm sure you don't want to be in this state of mind before coming here.

Good Luck!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

thanks for the advise bro


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

ahszar said:


> Hello
> 
> guys is it bad idea to apply from overseas
> In my opinion, yes it is a bad idea. Applying from overseas means your chances of getting an interview are almost already reduced to half. Not sure how soon can a person applying from overseas will be able to attend an interview if it is scheduled in couple of days after submission of CV. There is a possibility that there will be time differences between the country you are applying from and here. I don't think employers/recruiters will bother to an extent of scheduling their interviews and phone calls according to your travel plans or time zones. This is further complimented by the fact that there is plenty of PR holders in almost every occupation who have migrated before you and are readily available for contact. I'd suggest, you focus on your planning at this point. Compare your skill level with requirement of jobs here. Improve on your communication skills, if there is room for it. So that when you arrive here you are ready to meet anyone and prove your skills in an interview.
> ...


Can

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

ahszar said:


> Hello
> 
> guys is it bad idea to apply from overseas
> In my opinion, yes it is a bad idea. Applying from overseas means your chances of getting an interview are almost already reduced to half. Not sure how soon can a person applying from overseas will be able to attend an interview if it is scheduled in couple of days after submission of CV. There is a possibility that there will be time differences between the country you are applying from and here. I don't think employers/recruiters will bother to an extent of scheduling their interviews and phone calls according to your travel plans or time zones. This is further complimented by the fact that there is plenty of PR holders in almost every occupation who have migrated before you and are readily available for contact. I'd suggest, you focus on your planning at this point. Compare your skill level with requirement of jobs here. Improve on your communication skills, if there is room for it. So that when you arrive here you are ready to meet anyone and prove your skills in an interview.
> ...


Can't agree more on this one!! 
You have put it all right hre!!

Yes definitely it's a bad idea to apply for jobs from overseas
I ended up getting some calls from Oz recruiters while I was in the middle of my deep sleep ( I was applying from India with an oz no). Leave aside comm skills I hardly remember what I spoke and always regret that I could have done so much better. 
Besides the recruiters are no fools! They will ask you every damn question to make sure whether you are actually available in Australia or not. in case you you get through this one,, like you just said ,, it can be extremely difficult to make it to a face to face discussion within 5-7 days

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Great thread for someone searching about job hunt experience and methods to improve your job searching. Subscribing!


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

People please post your opinions and experiences here

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## sheoranvikas (May 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Can someone help me with a job in Perth?
I am into IT Support/Infrastructure Services and have 4 years of experience with IBM and Dell and have worked different technologies like SCCM, AD, Exchange, Windows Desktop,

I have been into Perth from last one month and applying to jobs through seek, linkedin, careerone. Few recruiters have met me like hays, michael page to discuss more on my skills but nothing happened until now.

Can someone guide me if I am doing something wrong?

I am changing my resume and cover letter as per the job requirement as well.

I have also attached my CV and cover letter just for the reference.

I am also applying for casual/part time jobs but still no joy,please help.

TIA

Vikas.

*Please do not post personal information - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

I have deleted your attachments accordingly. Should you wish to delete all personal references, names, addresses, email addresses, phone numbers, etc, then you can re-post the attachments if you wish.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

sheoranvikas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me with a job in Perth?
> I am into IT Support/Infrastructure Services and have 4 years of experience with IBM and Dell and have worked different technologies like SCCM, AD, Exchange, Windows Desktop,
> ...


Hey there

Its a good sign that recruiters from MichaelPage or Hays have met you. It shows that you have something to offer that they are interested in working with you. Build a relationship with your consultant/s at MP or Hays. Help them understand more about you and get them on your side. If you are in their list of "active candidates" they are sure to find you something.

As far as I see it, meeting recruiters in person with in one month is still a good sign. Besides, looking for one month so far is nothing be worried about. Give yourself more time and stay put!


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Great thread.

I got my PR 2 days back and planning to move by end of January 2016.

I am working as an Android mobile applications developer with 5 years of experience. Can any one let me know the market on mobile platform?

Subscribing!


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

Based on whatever I have read on this forum so far, I think whoever is planning to migrate to Australia must be prepared to look for a job or try getting for at least one year. In other words, come to Australia only under the following circumstances:

1) You feel your skills are in good demand and you are ready for the job market or at least almost ready the day you arrive (matching skills with requirements).

2) If you have the skills which are required to get the job, then check for how many jobs are available (matching supply with demand).

3) If you are strong on both the above points, then come prepared that you will look for a job for at least one year after arriving to Australia. So during this one year, adjust for family and vice versa (example come alone and once you get a job, then bring your spouse, child, parent or other dependents), collect adequate funds for 1 year, do part time or casual jobs etc.

4) Most important is have a return plan that just in case you don't end up getting a job, or get a job way below your expectation or are just not happy with something else as a result of moving to Australia, you can go back to your home country after 1 year and start where you had last left off or do some business there which will give you a decent income and a good life. In other words you should be prepared to risk one year of your life with all of these sacrifices. 

I think only if one is able to go through the above 4 points that one should move to Australia. If any of the above 4 do not apply to you, then moving is just very risky and at the end a loss.

The odds are you may settle in 3 months, 6 months or a year or in the worse case not settle and return to your home country. The question is are you prepared for this journey and risk? If the answer is yes then just move and if the answer is no then don't!


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> Based on whatever I have read on this forum so far, I think whoever is planning to migrate to Australia must be prepared to look for a job or try getting for at least one year. In other words, come to Australia only under the following circumstances:
> 
> 1) You feel your skills are in good demand and you are ready for the job market or at least almost ready the day you arrive (matching skills with requirements).
> 
> ...


Dear Kk1234

I agree,definitely this looks like a practical analysis of the situation

Over the years things have changed so drastically that the fight between quality of life and the big foreign dream has just increased exponentially

And this i mean mostly for people in high income bracket, particularly in sr/managerial jobs in their home country !

I mean to land with a good job in their home country they would have worked really hard too in the past. so is it really worth it to be a part of an unpredictable, unseen struggle again ?

Correct me if i am being a pessimist hre,but these are just my thoughts

I do hold a family PR visa 189 right now, last entry date is mar '16

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

PRTOHEAVEN said:


> Dear Kk1234 I agree,definitely this looks like a practical analysis of the situation Over the years things have changed so drastically that the fight between quality of life and the big foreign dream has just increased exponentially And this i mean mostly for people in high income bracket, particularly in sr/managerial jobs in their home country ! I mean to land with a good job in their home country they would have worked really hard too in the past. so is it really worth it to be a part of an unpredictable, unseen struggle again ? Correct me if i am being a pessimist hre,but these are just my thoughts I do hold a family PR visa 189 right now, last entry date is mar '16 Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


There was a time when countries such as U.S., Canada, Australia etc were of great fascination for Asians and Indians. But in the last 10 years things have changed a lot in Asia. If you see China today especially Shanghai, Shenzhen and some of the larger cities, they are no less developed and in some ways far more developed than many of the so called developed countries. 

India though maybe leaps behind in terms of infrastructure, but if you are above a certain income bracket in India and have no or small liabilities, the overall quality of life is not that bad and in some ways even better than Australia. For instance my wife and I together earn about 1.5 lakh per month. We have a debt free home and a couple of cars at the age of 30. We have stable jobs and a lot of opportunities for growth in india. For a person like me I would think a ton before I decide to risk 1 year of my life for Australia. Yes I know Australia has lesser pollution, better systems, a better infrastructure, far lesser corruption etc but these things are a plus only if your most basic need that is having a good job is fulfilled. What are you going to do with all of this if you don't have a good job? By good I mean something in "your field" which pays you enough to live a good life. 

Yes people take chances and make sacrifices but the question remains at what cost? And why? If only one has some very strong reason to move to Australia or has some serious passion about Australia that one would leave a life like mine and decide to risk moving there. 

A lot of people say money is not important. Don't move to Australia for making more money, it's about the lifestyle blah blah but at the end of the day lets not fool ourselves that money IS IMPORTANT! At least important enough for you to live a decent life in Australia! A life better or at least at power which you have left back from your home country. Yes if you are from Iraq or Afghanistan there is no second thought! You should leave tomorrow if you get an Australian PR! There are more refugees that enter Europe from these war torn countries than migrants who move to Australia! But if you are from India (as in my case) I need to REALLY know why I am moving to Australia in the first place?? I need a strong reason to move. A reason so strong that it will compensate for all the good stuff I have today in my home country.

The fact remains that when one leaves their home country they are not just leaving the bad but also the good such as family, friends, a stable job, food etc (yes you won't get the same taste of Indian food anywhere else in the world like you do in India and that too at an unbelievable cost!). Only if one sees that there is something even better elsewhere which can not only make the existing bad good but also make the sacrifice of leaving the existing good worth it, that one would decide to leave for greener pastures. If not then why??


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

But we did forgot to mention the endless beautiful locations that one gets to visit almost free of cost when compard to a foreign holiday which may be once a year being on the luckier side. Needless to mention the fb status and the appreciation one gets from friends and family back in India or in any other foriegn location

But in the background one has to do the household chores on their own,esp people with kids n all. 
Just thinking aloud hre
Folks are free to or more than welcome to antagonize on any of my thoughts !


Thanks

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

PRTOHEAVEN said:


> But in the background one has to do the household chores on their own,esp people with kids n all.
> Just thinking aloud hre
> Folks are free to or more than welcome to antagonize on any of my thoughts !


Haha.... agree...

I hate washing dishes and utensils each night before sleep!!  .... Miss our "Bai" back in India....

Unfortunatly, I don't trust the dishwasher much when it comes to clean utensils, and believe in cleaning everything on my own... Feel free to call me whimsical  

People here say that one gets used to cleaning the house and dishes after a period of time... Well, its been 2.5 years for me and I still am nowhere near to "getting used to" this much household work... 

Sigh.... Who says life is easy! 

Cheers!
AusMover


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

ausmover said:


> Haha.... agree...
> 
> I hate washing dishes and utensils each night before sleep!!  .... Miss our "Bai" back in India....
> 
> ...


People make life difficult for themselves by making their own choices - as it was not difficult already. No one can save you from a self inflicted wound. ☺
I have not heard of people dying of infection contracted from dirty utensils delivered by your very own kitchen companion - the dishwasher.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

sheoranvikas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone help me with a job in Perth?
> I am into IT Support/Infrastructure Services and have 4 years of experience with IBM and Dell and have worked different technologies like SCCM, AD, Exchange, Windows Desktop,
> ...


Hey

Are you sure it is such a good idea to share your resume and covering letter with your personal deatils in it?
If I would be you I would at least take my name, address, phone number and email out.

Anyway, your call...


----------



## Zorroo (Nov 26, 2014)

Do Australian education in the form of short courses or diplomas gives you any preference in getting job?


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

Zorroo said:


> Do Australian education in the form of short courses or diplomas gives you any preference in getting job?


I think it's mostly the Australian experience which gives you preference 

As for education I believe it depends on the kind of course you are doing


----------



## sid4frnds (Jun 12, 2013)

Zorroo said:


> Do Australian education in the form of short courses or diplomas gives you any preference in getting job?


No it will not. Until unless a certain/particular course/certificate/diploma is mentioned as a qualifying criteria for the job (for ex Certificate 4 requirement for a training job), any courses are not going fetch you a job.
To explain further, 10% or may be 5% jobs here ask for IIBA certification for a BA jobs. However having a CBAP does not guarantee you a job. It will give you an edge though...


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Great thread


----------



## AusEducated (Oct 8, 2015)

I completely understand your point as I am in the exact same situation.
Me and My wife also earn the same and the other stuff is the same too, but we have gone ahead and decided to move to Australia.
I used to think just like you a couple of years back, but its a decision that you have to take with your partner and motivations can be many or few.
I say to each his own 



kk1234 said:


> There was a time when countries such as U.S., Canada, Australia etc were of great fascination for Asians and Indians. But in the last 10 years things have changed a lot in Asia. If you see China today especially Shanghai, Shenzhen and some of the larger cities, they are no less developed and in some ways far more developed than many of the so called developed countries.
> 
> India though maybe leaps behind in terms of infrastructure, but if you are above a certain income bracket in India and have no or small liabilities, the overall quality of life is not that bad and in some ways even better than Australia. For instance my wife and I together earn about 1.5 lakh per month. We have a debt free home and a couple of cars at the age of 30. We have stable jobs and a lot of opportunities for growth in india. For a person like me I would think a ton before I decide to risk 1 year of my life for Australia. Yes I know Australia has lesser pollution, better systems, a better infrastructure, far lesser corruption etc but these things are a plus only if your most basic need that is having a good job is fulfilled. What are you going to do with all of this if you don't have a good job? By good I mean something in "your field" which pays you enough to live a good life.
> 
> ...


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Following this thread


----------



## Bangali_Oz (Apr 25, 2014)

Great Job .. Subscribed !! I'm currently in USA and my PR is valid until 2019, I am about to start research on OZ jobs, and found this, Pretty Helpful :thumb:


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

Bangali_Oz said:


> Great Job .. Subscribed !! I'm currently in USA and my PR is valid until 2019, I am about to start research on OZ jobs, and found this, Pretty Helpful :thumb:


Looks like all have got their jobs secured !! Hence no posts 😀😯😄


----------



## alokagrawal (Jun 9, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

PRTOHEAVEN said:


> Looks like all have got their jobs secured !! Hence no posts ?de00?de2f?de04


Yes..jobs are no more a huddle in oz...economy is picking up since last few months..that's why not much activity in the thread....


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> There was a time when countries such as U.S., Canada, Australia etc were of great fascination for Asians and Indians. But in the last 10 years things have changed a lot in Asia. If you see China today especially Shanghai, Shenzhen and some of the larger cities, they are no less developed and in some ways far more developed than many of the so called developed countries.
> 
> India though maybe leaps behind in terms of infrastructure, but if you are above a certain income bracket in India and have no or small liabilities, the overall quality of life is not that bad and in some ways even better than Australia. For instance my wife and I together earn about 1.5 lakh per month. We have a debt free home and a couple of cars at the age of 30. We have stable jobs and a lot of opportunities for growth in india. For a person like me I would think a ton before I decide to risk 1 year of my life for Australia. Yes I know Australia has lesser pollution, better systems, a better infrastructure, far lesser corruption etc but these things are a plus only if your most basic need that is having a good job is fulfilled. What are you going to do with all of this if you don't have a good job? By good I mean something in "your field" which pays you enough to live a good life.
> 
> ...


that's exactly my thoughts as well! and our main motivation of migrating is for our son's future... but to forgo a combined household income of AUD100k equivalent, consolidate all our properties and move over to Aussie is just... a very big move... and some times we do think... is it worth the sacrifice?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kenji1903 said:


> that's exactly my thoughts as well! and our main motivation of migrating is for our son's future... but to forgo a combined household income of AUD100k equivalent, consolidate all our properties and move over to Aussie is just... a very big move... and some times we do think... is it worth the sacrifice?


Australian dollar is expected to crash in 2016 after Fed hiked interest rate. In real Purchasing power parity terms immigration makes little sense if anyone is earning 18-20 lakhs rupees plus back in India. But then if you are looking for quite lifestyle this is the right place for you.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Australian dollar is expected to crash in 2016 after Fed hiked interest rate. In real Purchasing power parity terms immigration makes little sense if anyone is earning 18-20 lakhs rupees plus back in India. But then if you are looking for quite lifestyle this is the right place for you.


Please check this link Australian stocks jump at the open on Fed rate hike

It clearly shows the Aussie stock market sentiment to be positive and the AUD stable at 72 cents per USD.

The following link says - How US rate hike affects Australia that if the fed rate hikes in 2016 are gradual then Aussie dollar is unlikely to be impacted negatively.


AUD going down or up is anybody's guess. But a positive stock market sentiment should ideally lead to more jobs. I'd say look at the positives.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> In real Purchasing power parity terms immigration makes little sense if anyone is earning 18-20 lakhs rupees plus back in India.


If earning money is the sole aim and 18-20 lakh rupees plus is the AFTER TAX TAKE HOME salary minus any heavy Home loan EMIs/other liabilities then no need to move out of India. Otherwise even constructing your own house/buying a decent apartment in a good city in India is quite stressful both mentally and financially - I'd even say that it is a life time achievement for many many middle class Indians after which they've little left to invest in anything else.

Oz has other benefits of a developed country with better infrastructure, negligible corruption, streamlined systems and processes, one of the best human development index, arguably one of the better healthcare systems, free/quality education to name a few.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

gurudev said:


> Please check this link Australian stocks jump at the open on Fed rate hike
> 
> It clearly shows the Aussie stock market sentiment to be positive and the AUD stable at 72 cents per USD.
> 
> ...


You just picked one peice of information and ignored another. Australian govt and RBA was trying for lower dollar since last 7 months but it is stagnant and is confined in the range of 72-75 cents. But now fed rate hike will make their job easier and stock market cheered and reacted to fed's move as Lower AUD is good for australian economy and local australians.

But arond 80%- 90% immigrants from India in the past made some kind of investment back in India as the returns are much higher in India but now it wont be a good idea if dollar goes below 70 and absolutely bad idea if it goes below 60 cents which most of the economists are predicting will happen by 2016 end. Unless you have any commitment back in India its absolutely fine.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> You just picked one peice of information and ignored another. Australian govt and RBA was trying for lower dollar since last 7 months but it is stagnant and is confined in the range of 72-75 cents. But now fed rate hike will make their job easier and stock market cheered and reacted to fed's move as Lower AUD is good for australian economy and local australians.
> 
> But arond 80%- 90% immigrants from India in the past made some kind of investment back in India as the returns are much higher in India but now it wont be a good idea if dollar goes below 70 and absolutely bad idea if it goes below 60 cents which most of the economists are predicting will happen by 2016 end. Unless you have any commitment back in India its absolutely fine.


Yes i did indeed miss that one. Thanks for pointing that out. I see the point you're making. Also at the same time it would mean a better Aussie economy with a lot more jobs in the offing.

So what would the AUD be in terms of INR assuming AUD falls to 60 cents per USD in 2016??


----------



## dvarchetta (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm a radiographer and I'd like to work in Australia. For passion I got a BA in Theology, do you think it should be mentioned in the CV even if it is not relevant for a radiographer position?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

dvarchetta said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a radiographer and I'd like to work in Australia. For passion I got a BA in Theology, do you think it should be mentioned in the CV even if it is not relevant for a radiographer position?


Given that it will only take up one (two at the most) lines in your CV, I see no reason not to put the degree down.

I write artificial intelligence for robots, but it's never stopped me putting down my M.A. in Classics on my CV (if anything, it's been a really good discussion point at interviews and makes for great conversation in the pub with colleagues!)


----------



## romad (Dec 17, 2015)

Can someone share their casual job experience in the initial days after moving?


----------



## dvarchetta (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you Scot


----------

